# my first Teen Shoot c&c



## robyn_fresh

#1






#2





#3


----------



## Bryce

Dreadful


----------



## peanut170

I dont like 1 cause why is the point of interest the train, and she looks like hella small, 2 and 3 overexposed, and 2 quite a bit of breast shot for a teenager.


----------



## Sharpiks

_I'm_ new to photography and _even myself_ take no enjoyment in viewing these images however keep at it, you'll get better with time. I wish I could offer more_ sound_ _advice_ but I've never been one to take portraits and whatnot.


----------



## edouble

1. Nobody lays across railroad tracks unless he/she is about to commit suicide. Obviously portrait photography of a pretty young lady does not suit this composition whatsoever. Very poor choice.

2&3 Direct sunlight cast shadows and is not flattering lighting for just about any type of photography. If this is the only time of day available for photography then look for a shaded area ie. under a porch, under a tree or building shadows.......   Also use your camera's speedlight to add some fill light to help reduce shadows on your subjects face and depending on technique and quality of your light you could drop the ambient light a stop.


----------



## robyn_fresh

could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?


----------



## Christie Photo

Whew!  Tough room!

I know what you're going for, Robyn.  But, yeah...  you're not getting it.

1st view:  I know the use of rails in portraiture has been quite popular with the converging lines and repetition of the ties.  I find something terribly disturbing about a teen with his/her head on the tracks.  And selective color was quite popular years ago, but now has limited use.  This is not one of those times.

You'll want to do some reading about clothing in portraiture.  Your selection here is doing nothing good for her.  AND, if this was my daughter, I'd be knocking on your door wanting to know what the hell you were thinking when you made that second view.

I like the barn wood in three, but bring her out a bit...  away from the wall.

I hope this is helpful.

-Pete


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Bryce said:


> Dreadful



Well, -that- was helpful for someone asking for help.  :er:  Seriously if you're gonna post first you could at least -try- to say something to offer a way to keep them from being dreadful.

1.  The girl is too small and should have the coloring IF you insist on selective coloring, not the train.  Plus I don't like her head on the tracks it looks suicidey.

2.  A little overexposed and a lotta too much boobies for a teenager, unless you mean like . . .19.  Also you cut off her feet/leg.

3.  Probably the best of the set.... I'd have moved her further away from the wall and lowered the F# and aperature so that it would not be overexposed and so that it would have a blurry background (wall).  Because while the wall is interesting, we don't want it to be competing for the main interest with the girl.


----------



## Geaux

1.  Selective coloring hardly works, I didn't even notice the teenager in the shot b/c my eyes were immediately drawn to the train.  You also clipped the top of the train off, while leaving WAAAAAAAY too much deadspace below.

2. You cut her foot off, could have gotten lower to offer different perspective, and her cleavage is a bit too much lol (although I Know you have no decision on what she wears lol)

3. Out of the three, its the one with most potential, but there are some blown out spots (on her chest and nose).  In a shot like this, there needs to be a sharp focus on the eyes, something that'll make it look right through ya


----------



## Christie Photo

misstwinklytoes said:


> 1.  The girl is too small and should have the coloring IF you insist on selective coloring, not the train.  Plus I don't like her head on the tracks it looks suicidey.
> 
> 2.  A little overexposed and a lotta too much boobies for a teenager, unless you mean like . . .19.  Also you cut off her feet/leg.
> 
> 3.  Probably the best of the set.... I'd have moved her further away from the wall and lowered the F# and aperature so that it would not be overexposed and so that it would have a blurry background (wall).  Because while the wall is interesting, we don't want it to be competing for the main interest with the girl.



JINX!


----------



## bkristopher

For what it's worth....

1 - I guess when this was shot the idea seemed humorous or fun, but it doesn't really do much for me personally.  Top of the train is cut off.  I would have maybe tried some shots with her on the back of the train or along side of it.

2 - Be aware of cut off limbs.    

3 - The "barn" looks like an interesting structure with weathered walls.  Consider moving back and get some more of that wall with the full subject.


Edit:  Looks like I took too long to write this.  most was already covered....hehe


----------



## oldmacman

robyn_fresh said:


> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?



Don't take what some posters say too literally. Anonymity often makes us be more obnoxious. You're right, though. The "dreadful" comment doesn't offer any help on how to improve.

If you look at other people's posts, Christie Photo is a sound photog and has offered sound advice. Stick with those types of comments and ignore those that aren't helpful.

My $.02 - 
1. Ditto on the selective colouring. The danger is your point of focus and it doesn't really play up the scene anyway. I get the "damsel in distress" cliche. Work on a costume and props if this is what you are really after.

2. has a strong backlight putting her face in shadow. She needs a fill light - either a flash fill or a reflector. It could be because I have a teenage daughter, but I was a little "whoa" with the cleavage as well.

3. best shot of the three for me. Nice composition, but the highlights on the cheek and nose are blown out creating hot spots that steal attention from the eyes. Check your metering. Her hair creates a dark shadow and if you were spot metering there, the camera would compensate by over-exposing the shot.


----------



## 8ball

ill say soemthing not insulting i think 1 would have been cool if she was doing something other then the akward angle she is in maybe sitting on the rail instead she looks all cramed up

1 think you have to know is you can let people here discourgae you just go back and try and try again


----------



## misstwinklytoes

I did a quick crop and change of coloring (30 seconds) to just show you what we mean by the eye is immediately drawn to the train when it should be to the girl.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bryce said:


> Dreadful


 



Bryce said:


> I have seen some pictures from people that are just so bad and they post so many that I just can't pick wich ones to talk about. And they will be so bad that all I have is bad to say *so I just keep my mouth shut*.


 
:roll:

Why don't you give tips or pointers to help the person out?
I mean really. Why do you even bother?


----------



## misstwinklytoes

wtf Bitter, I was totally gonna do that!


----------



## edouble

oldmacman said:


> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at other people's posts, Christie Photo is a sound photog and has offered sound advice. Stick with those types of comments and ignore those that aren't helpful
Click to expand...


Sounds like you need to create a rating system so we all know who's advice is worthwhile and who's isn't.


----------



## DanFinePhotography

dont think there bad, 2 and 3 being decent personally i think a better time of day would have provided better lighting and got you much better results. Keep practicing


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

edouble said:


> Sounds like you need to create a rating system so we all know who's advice is worthwhile and who's isn't.


 

Karma.


----------



## Taylor510ce

edouble said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at other people's posts, Christie Photo is a sound photog and has offered sound advice. Stick with those types of comments and ignore those that aren't helpful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to create a rating system so we all know who's advice is worthwhile and who's isn't.
Click to expand...

We kinda do, its the thanks system. For instance bitter has a high percentage of thanks compared to his number of posts. So its safe to say he is usually helpful. Me, I have 6...:lmao:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.

It would take all day to explain.

So I'm not gonna do it. But I will show you something of mine to give you a hint (this is a candid of a girl at a festival).

Vertical!


----------



## DennyCrane

Petraio Prime said:


> Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.
> 
> It would take all day to explain.
> 
> So I'm not gonna do it.


Just ignore useless trolls like this. We all started out as rank amateurs and none of us were Ansel Adams at the beginning... and few were later on, either. Take the good advice out of these threads and simply disregard poisonous nonsense. Keep shooting!


----------



## oldmacman

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Karma.



:thumbup:

I don't mean to steer the OP's thread, but I think we give too much time and effort to those who seem to purposely bait and troll.

@OP - it seems your thread has now provided a lot of useful info for you. The trick now is to try and implement some of the suggestions.


----------



## edouble

Taylor510ce said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at other people's posts, Christie Photo is a sound photog and has offered sound advice. Stick with those types of comments and ignore those that aren't helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to create a rating system so we all know who's advice is worthwhile and who's isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We kinda do, its the thanks system. For instance bitter has ayou  high percentage of thanks compared to his number of posts. So its safe to say he is usuatruelly helpful. Me, I have 6...:lmao:
Click to expand...


Truth to that! I have 4 so I am not part of the "click" either.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Petraio Prime said:


> Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.
> 
> It would take all day to explain.
> 
> So I'm not gonna do it.


 
Is Bryce your Alt?


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.
> 
> It would take all day to explain.
> 
> So I'm not gonna do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Bryce your Alt?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?

I just don't see any significant potential here. Sorry.


----------



## gsgary

Bryce said:


> Dreadful



Hey don't steal my thunder  that should have been my line


----------



## graecyn

#1. it took me a moment for me to find the girl in the picture. A closer crop would be much more appealing - also, I'd opt for full black and white next time! 

#2. Way too much cleavage for a teenager. Given that this girl looks between the ages of 14 and 16, I'd be really upset if I was given a picture of my child in this position. 

#3. A little over exposed, but otherwise nice. 

Keep tryin'!


----------



## graecyn

I'd do a crop more like this for the first one, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some pictures from people that are just so bad and they post so many that I just can't pick wich ones to talk about. And they will be so bad that all I have is bad to say *so I just keep my mouth shut*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Why don't you give tips or pointers to help the person out?
> I mean really. Why do you even bother?
Click to expand...


Not everyone should be encouraged. It really does a disservice to them. Not everyone who wants to play football is Bret Favre.


----------



## gsgary

graecyn said:


> I'd do a crop more like this for the first one, but this is just my opinion.




I would delete it


----------



## graecyn

gsgary said:


> graecyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a crop more like this for the first one, but this is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would delete it
Click to expand...


It's a good thing what you'd do with it doesn't matter then.


----------



## Taylor510ce

edouble said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to create a rating system so we all know who's advice is worthwhile and who's isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> We kinda do, its the thanks system. For instance bitter has ayou  high percentage of thanks compared to his number of posts. So its safe to say he is usuatruelly helpful. Me, I have 6...:lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth to that! I have 4 so I am not part of the "click" either.
Click to expand...


WTF..he gets thanked....and I don't when it was my post!?. This thanks system f'ing SUCKS ( said like bill o'reillys youtube flip out) :lmao:


----------



## Petraio Prime

gsgary said:


> graecyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a crop more like this for the first one, but this is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would delete it
Click to expand...


If it were a movie, I would walk out on it. Sometimes I deliberately go to Tom Cruise movies just so I can walk out in a huff. Or two or three huffs. Depends on how many huffs I have on me.


----------



## graecyn

I love that the thread got railroaded (hah!) by trolls.
Sorry, Robyn. LOL!


----------



## Petraio Prime

graecyn said:


> I love that the thread got railroaded (hah!) by trolls.
> Sorry, Robyn. LOL!



Gotta love the second one, which is 65% grass, whereas the rest of her body below the waist is cut off for no apparent reason other than the photographer has no notion of composition.

Reminds me of _Kings Row_, which was on TCM last night.

"Where's the rest of me?"

http://www.tvworthwatching.com/werts/ronald reagan kings row.jpg


----------



## Naphtali14

1. Needs a lot of work. Composition needs to be redone. Selective coloring should be on the focal point of your piece. 

2. Take the bracelets off (unless they're extremely sentimental). Don't cut off her legs. Your depth of field is way to high. Tell her to wear a different shirt as well. 

3. This angle makes the subject look "bigger" than she really is.


----------



## Petraio Prime

graecyn said:


> I love that the thread got railroaded (hah!) by trolls.
> Sorry, Robyn. LOL!



Examples of this sort of photo done properly:

http://www.photographyboard.net/helen-4343.html

http://www.photographyboard.net/helen-4342.html


----------



## gsgary

graecyn said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graecyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a crop more like this for the first one, but this is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would delete it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a good thing what you'd do with it doesn't matter then.
Click to expand...


You must have very low standards and i'm not a troll


----------



## SrBiscuit

this thread is like a battle royale!

ive seen worse pics on this forum (backhanded compliment), we've got someone who can tell just from this that you will never learn how to better your pics, brutal single word crit...wow!

speculation....assumptions....and rudeness OHMAI!


----------



## Bryce

robyn_fresh said:


> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?


No real thought to the composition and number 2 is a cleavage shot of a teen. Any man taking a cleavage shot of a teen should be kicked in the nuts and punched in the eye. If I saw my daughter in shat cleavage shot you would be walking on nubs. The violation of children makes me extremly angry. Being the pictures have no thought involved in the overall qualit of the picture I can only guess that the only thing you were doing was drooling over a child. I hate to sound like a jerk and I hope I have not over stepped but that number 2 shot makes me realy uneasy. Makes me wonder where you are headed with this child and will it get worse.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Moe

Bryce, you have got to be kidding. Overreact much? Jump to conclusions much? I'm pretty sure the OP is a female...

People are far to sensitive about things they don't need to be and far too insensitive to the important things.


----------



## Bryce

That is why I kept my comment short but you asked.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

lol bitter.  Can I sit by you?


----------



## Bryce

Moe said:


> Bryce, you have got to be kidding. Overreact much? Jump to conclusions much? I'm pretty sure the OP is a female...
> 
> People are far to sensitive about things they don't need to be and far too insensitive to the important things.


 
I am going to be jumpy a bit because I know someone right now personaly who is doing nast stuff with girls and dude it bothers me big time. I was raised to respect women and seeing this post probably put the icing on the cake. If I had a way to show I would show you the pictures this guy is taking that I know of.


----------



## o hey tyler

Dear Bryce, I think you're pretty dumb to assume that there's a female photographer getting her jollies from taking senior photos. 

You should take it down a notch, and not be so... Oh, you know... Dumb.


----------



## Bryce

o hey tyler said:


> Dear Bryce, I think you're pretty dumb to assume that there's a female photographer getting her jollies from taking senior photos.
> 
> You should take it down a notch, and not be so... Oh, you know... Dumb.


 
How do I know if it is male or female?


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Regardless of your personal issues, dude, you don't need to take it out on the OP cause her model (and/or parents) decided to wear a boobie shirt.  It was a mistake, chill.  Regardless of the OP's sex, He/She/It's not making child porn. :er:


----------



## oldmacman

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



That is awesome. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'm simply speachless at this point.

:er:


----------



## o hey tyler

Bryce said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bryce, I think you're pretty dumb to assume that there's a female photographer getting her jollies from taking senior photos.
> 
> You should take it down a notch, and not be so... Oh, you know... Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know if it is male or female?
Click to expand...


Not many dudes rock the name "Robyn". That's was my first clue.


----------



## Bryce

misstwinklytoes said:


> Regardless of your personal issues, dude, you don't need to take it out on the OP cause her model (and/or parents) decided to wear a boobie shirt. It was a mistake, chill. Regardless of the OP's sex, He/She/It's not making child porn. :er:


You may be right but a person I know of started taking pictures just like that and now the girls wear lingerie and squeeze the boobs together while sugestivly sucking their fingers. The last one was of a 15 yr old squeezing her boobs together with her legs spread. And he started the same exact way as this person.


----------



## Taylor510ce

o hey tyler said:


> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bryce, I think you're pretty dumb to assume that there's a female photographer getting her jollies from taking senior photos.
> 
> You should take it down a notch, and not be so... Oh, you know... Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know if it is male or female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not many dudes rock the name "Robyn". That's was my first clue.
Click to expand...


And if they do rock that name.....they probably dont get their jollies from girls....:lmao:


----------



## Bryce

o hey tyler said:


> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bryce, I think you're pretty dumb to assume that there's a female photographer getting her jollies from taking senior photos.
> 
> You should take it down a notch, and not be so... Oh, you know... Dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know if it is male or female?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not many dudes rock the name "Robyn". That's was my first clue.
Click to expand...

I have never known anyone with that name so I would not know the difference.


----------



## o hey tyler

Bryce said:


> misstwinklytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of your personal issues, dude, you don't need to take it out on the OP cause her model (and/or parents) decided to wear a boobie shirt. It was a mistake, chill. Regardless of the OP's sex, He/She/It's not making child porn. :er:
> 
> 
> 
> *You may be right but a person I know of started taking pictures just like that and now the girls wear lingerie and squeeze the boobs together while sugestivly sucking their fingers.* The last one was of a 15 yr old squeezing her boobs together with her legs spread. And he started the same exact way as this person.
Click to expand...


ATTN BRYCE: JUST BECAUSE YOU KNOW SOMEONE THAT'S POTENTIALLY IN TO CHILD PORN, DOESN'T MAKE EVERYONE WHO DOES SENIOR PHOTOS A PEDOPHILE.

Thanks.

Edit: You've never heard the name ROBIN, ROBYN, RAWBIN, ETC? Have you been sheltered your entire life?


----------



## Taylor510ce

So , 3 things I have learned from this thread....

1) titties are the devil:er:

2) bryce needs to lay on a $200 an hour couch

3) Bitter has got himself a groupie.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Taylor510ce said:


> So , 3 things I have learned from this thread....
> 
> 1) titties are the devil:er:
> 
> 2) bryce needs to lie on a $200 an hour couch
> 
> 3) Bitter has got himself a groupie.


 

Just one? Pffft.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bryce...


----------



## tookie

WOW!
In 5 hours the OP has gone from amature photographer seeking advice to a Pediophile in Progress:thumbdown:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

This is entertaining!  I'm sorry OP please don't let these fools discourage you from posting more pics for C&C!!


----------



## Taylor510ce

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> So , 3 things I have learned from this thread....
> 
> 1) titties are the devil:er:
> 
> 2) bryce needs to lie on a $200 an hour couch
> 
> 3) Bitter has got himself a groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one? Pffft.
Click to expand...

:lmao:

Its all the bling.


----------



## PJL

Wait...teenage girls have boobies?  I never got that memo.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Hahahahahaa..tht log carrying pic nearly made me piss my pants.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bryce said:


> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?
> 
> 
> 
> No real thought to the composition and number 2 is a cleavage shot of a teen. Any man taking a cleavage shot of a teen should be kicked in the nuts and punched in the eye. If I saw my daughter in shat cleavage shot you would be walking on nubs. The violation of children makes me extremly angry. Being the pictures have no thought involved in the overall qualit of the picture I can only guess that the only thing you were doing was drooling over a child. I hate to sound like a jerk and I hope I have not over stepped but that number 2 shot makes me realy uneasy. Makes me wonder where you are headed with this child and will it get worse.
Click to expand...


I see nothing wrong with her clothing or the cleavage. She's a kind of busty girl. The pose is not flattering for other reasons, and there is nothing to commend in the composition.


----------



## benlonghair

There's somebody in this thread who ruined a camera recently because he didn't take the time to google how to clean his sensor.

Not gonna name any names, but people that are so... whatever you'd have to be to try to clean your sensor without proper instructions... shouldn't be making a big deal about a photo that was at WORST poor judgment.


----------



## Petraio Prime

benlonghair said:


> There's somebody in this thread who ruined a camera recently because he didn't take the time to google how to clean his sensor.
> 
> Not gonna name any names, but people that are so... whatever you'd have to be to try to clean your sensor without proper instructions... shouldn't be making a big deal about a photo that was at WORST poor judgment.



Only pedophiles use Nikons! Or is it Canons?

Yeah, and of course breasts are evil!


----------



## SrBiscuit

benlonghair said:


> There's somebody in this thread who ruined a camera recently because he didn't take the time to google how to clean his sensor.
> 
> Not gonna name any names, but people that are so... whatever you'd have to be to try to clean your sensor without proper instructions... shouldn't be making a big deal about a photo that was at WORST poor judgment.


 
oh snap!


----------



## misstwinklytoes

In the words of my nerdy husband, "pwnd".


----------



## Scatterbrained

This thread is better than Judge Judy!

Bryce--->


----------



## Raizels

I don't think breasts are evil, it's just in this case they are squeezed together so that the cleavage is accentuated, plus there's a shadow on it.
The line it creates draws the eye away form her face and right down her shirt. It really becomes the subject of the pic instead of her face IMO.


----------



## Oldschool92'

The first thing Bryce thought when he saw the OP is "Boobies!" :shock:  :crazy:


----------



## SecondShot

at first I was like :er:, then I was like , and now i'm like :lmao::lmao:

Soapboxes, a la . Some need to know when not to use them.

Just sayin'


----------



## eilla05

Bryce---

Question where are the parents while all of this is happening? And if you know someone who is doing this why are you complaining about it on the board and accusing someone of being into child porn instead of calling the local police department? Spend your time calling them instead of being an A$$ to the OP.


----------



## eilla05

1. She looks really uncomfortable and like everyone else my attention went to the train first. 

2. I think this could have been a good shot had so much cleavage not been showing and you left her legs on ( and I have this SAME problem). 

3. I actually like this one okay but it would have been better had you not zoomed in so close. 

I do hope the nasty people on here do not stop you from seeking advice and C&C. The only way to improve is to take pictures and figure out what you can do better next time. While there may be some people who can pick up a camera and just naturally shoot fantastic photos, that is not most. Most have to shoot and learn along the way so keep it up! Oh and next time just don't post pictures like number 2 for C&C (or anywhere)


----------



## Petraio Prime

eilla05 said:


> 1. She looks really uncomfortable and like everyone else my attention went to the train first.
> 
> 2. I think this could have been a good shot had so much cleavage not been showing and you left her legs on ( and I have this SAME problem).
> 
> 3. I actually like this one okay but it would have been better had you not zoomed in so close.
> 
> I do hope the nasty people on here do not stop you from seeking advice and C&C. The only way to improve is to take pictures and figure out what you can do better next time. While there may be some people who can pick up a camera and just naturally shoot fantastic photos, that is not most. Most have to shoot and learn along the way so keep it up! Oh and next time just don't post pictures like number 2 for C&C (or anywhere)



In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood. I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.

There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.


----------



## lyonsroar

EDIT:

Apparently you are not allowed to post a well-know funny pic so I'll just say this:

EPIC THRAD!
I'm posting in one!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Petraio Prime said:


> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood. I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.


 
I am still puzzled as to why you are even here.:meh:


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

Petraio Prime said:


> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood. I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.


 
All that sounds good, pompous, but good. Yet you have inserted the image below in a few threads as an example. I'm still trying to understand why and what can actually be gleaned from this image to further enhance one's understanding of proper photographic techniques, either in-camera or in post processing. The exact comments you've asserted above could be attributed to the image below. It is merely a snapshot. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing good, nothing bad (apart from the blown out highlights, framing, inattention to distracting background, sub-par exposure control, lack of expression from the subject, poor use of cropping on main and secondary subjects, etc)




Petraio Prime said:


> Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.
> 
> It would take all day to explain.
> 
> So I'm not gonna do it. But I will show you something of mine to give you a hint (this is a candid of a girl at a festival).
> 
> Vertical!


 

I suggest searching your archives for a more suitable image if you insist on further tutelage to the Beginners forum.


----------



## vtf

Petraio Prime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some pictures from people that are just so bad and they post so many that I just can't pick wich ones to talk about. And they will be so bad that all I have is bad to say *so I just keep my mouth shut*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Why don't you give tips or pointers to help the person out?
> I mean really. Why do you even bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone should be encouraged. It really does a disservice to them. Not everyone who wants to play football is Bret Favre.
Click to expand...

 
:roll::roll::roll:Ok, ok, see that? You made me roll my eyes. Now you've done it.
Everyone deserves encouragement, until they prove otherwise.
You, sir, now meet the latter!


----------



## Petraio Prime

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood. I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that sounds good, pompous, but good. Yet you have inserted the image below in a few threads as an example. I'm still trying to understand why and what can actually be gleaned from this image to further enhance one's understanding of proper photographic techniques, either in-camera or in post processing. The exact comments you've asserted above could be attributed to the image below. It is merely a snapshot. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing good, nothing bad (apart from the blown out highlights, framing, inattention to distracting background, sub-par exposure control, lack of expression from the subject, poor use of cropping on main and secondary subjects, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider dentistry, please. These are not very good and show little aptitude in posing, composition, lighting, or expression.
> 
> It would take all day to explain.
> 
> So I'm not gonna do it. But I will show you something of mine to give you a hint (this is a candid of a girl at a festival).
> 
> Vertical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest searching your archives for a more suitable image if you insist on further tutelage to the Beginners forum.
Click to expand...


It is a candid, taken vertically, of a teenage girl at a public festival, that shows with _basic _good composition. I know there are people in the background but they are blurred. This was _not _a set-up shot, and I had only a second or so to work before she noticed the camera and reacted. It was taken on film and scanned.

Here is a sample of a _posed _shot taken in similar environment as the OP:

http://www.photographyboard.net/helen-4343.html


----------



## Travis F

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood. I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that sounds good, pompous, but good. Yet you have inserted the image below in a few threads as an example. I'm still trying to understand why and what can actually be gleaned from this image to further enhance one's understanding of proper photographic techniques, either in-camera or in post processing. The exact comments you've asserted above could be attributed to the image below. It is merely a snapshot. Nothing more, nothing less, nothing good, nothing bad (apart from the blown out highlights, framing, inattention to distracting background, sub-par exposure control, lack of expression from the subject, poor use of cropping on main and secondary subjects, etc)
> 
> I suggest searching your archives for a more suitable image if you insist on further tutelage to the Beginners forum.
Click to expand...

 
+1

I'm new here but not exactly new to photography and this is exactly what I was thinking. Not bold enough to be the first to say it, but I was thinking it.

Too bad the OP doesn't lock the thread already...:er:

To the OP -

I think you have good concepts and ideas in your photos, you just need a little practice with the execution of the concept. I won't go in to the details because they have been beaten to death already. Just keep hanging around and practicing and posting examples for critique, nevermind the ones that have no respect in how they dish out criticism.

Good luck,
Travis


----------



## ababysean

1. it looks like she is about to get run over by the train

2. if this was my daughter, I'd be beyond pissed to see that sexy of a pose, boobs is the first thing I see.

3. I like this one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

ababysean said:


> 2. if this was my daughter, I'd be beyond pissed to see that sexy of a pose, boobs is the first thing I see.


 
...because nobody _*ever*_ sees her boobs otherwise. It's this shot that really makes them apparent. :er:

You people crack me up to no end. :lmao:


----------



## tnvol

Petraio Prime said:


> eilla05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. She looks really uncomfortable and like everyone else my attention went to the train first.
> 
> 2. I think this could have been a good shot had so much cleavage not been showing and you left her legs on ( and I have this SAME problem).
> 
> 3. I actually like this one okay but it would have been better had you not zoomed in so close.
> 
> I do hope the nasty people on here do not stop you from seeking advice and C&C. The only way to improve is to take pictures and figure out what you can do better next time. While there may be some people who can pick up a camera and just naturally shoot fantastic photos, that is not most. Most have to shoot and learn along the way so keep it up! Oh and next time just don't post pictures like number 2 for C&C (or anywhere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood.* I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. *There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.
Click to expand...


Wow.  I understand you are kinda going overboard to make your point but are you serious?  Do you really feel like the OP cannot progress any further as a photographer?  Was I reading your post wrong?


----------



## graecyn

I'm pretty sure the point everyone is making about the boobs being too apparent in the 2nd picture is not that the boobs are not seen otherwise or that they're "evil" - it's that the picture is supposed to be of the girl. Not her tits. If the OP was going for a cleavage shot, then bravo, well done. If not, then she missed the mark, and should be told so that she can avoid the problem in the future. You learn by being corrected. That's all.


----------



## ababysean

If she was not a teenager I would not even say anything about the boobs, I'm assuming these are pictures for her family.

If you are going to take teens pictures you have to look for these things, boobs are not evil, but there is a time and a place and in a pic of a 13/14 yo girl is NOT that place!  and they are taking up about 50% of the picture.  

In face, I'd have OP pull it down because it is inappropriate and I'm sure the girls parents would not appreciate it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

ababysean said:


> they are taking up about 50% of the picture.


 
yuo has trubbles with da maths?

50% really? You are gonna stand by that?

Methinks this is touching on some inner demons in some people.


----------



## ababysean

I would say they are taking up 100% of the picture because it is the first thing my eyes go to. The picture would have been way better and maybe the OP can remember this in the future, if she had angled the girl a bit more instead of shooting straight on. With the cut of the girls shirt, at that angle, dont mix!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

ababysean said:


> I would say they are taking up 100% of the picture because it is the first thing my eyes go to.


 
So I was right. Inner demons.

Do you feel naughty?


----------



## Ron Evers

Hey Jeanne, pop me another bag, this could take a while.  

Ron, being as unhelpful as most of the posts in this thread.


----------



## kundalini

*Explicit Language Warning!*​ 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=441-Vnv7cRY[/ame]​


----------



## Moe

Thank you, Aye-non. You did what I didn't have the energy to do. He has shown this snapshot before as an example of supreme photography. BTW, I find it far creepier that he zoomed in on a teenage girl before she noticed; way more worrisome than the OP's photo of a girl wearing what she probably wears to school every day.


----------



## Raian-san

I guess you guys are gonna beat this subject to death? Let it go guys.


----------



## bigtwinky

I'm away from the forums for a week or so and this is the type of thing that goes on?

Man...too bad I missed it


----------



## Bryce




----------



## DennyCrane

Lil' PP posts that voyeuristic snapshot of a "girl at a festival" with her arm chopped off and it's supposed to be an example of _what_ done correctly?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bryce said:


> http://www.cargurus.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/can-of-worms.jpg



Troll.


----------



## mrpink

DennyCrane said:


> Lil' PP posts that voyeuristic snapshot of a "girl at a festival" with her arm chopped off and it's supposed to be an example of _what_ done correctly?



I laughed at that too....

Straight out of the PP...


Petraio Prime said:


> It is a candid, taken vertically, of a teenage girl at a public festival, that shows with _basic _good composition.



he made it _italics so it must be true_ 

did someone ask for CC?





p!nK


----------



## Bryce

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cargurus.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/can-of-worms.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
Click to expand...


----------



## MattxMosh

Boobs before lock.


----------



## mrpink

Bryce said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cargurus.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/can-of-worms.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Troll.


----------



## robyn_fresh

Bryce said:


> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> could I get some insight as to why they're dreadful?
> 
> 
> 
> No real thought to the composition and number 2 is a cleavage shot of a teen. Any man taking a cleavage shot of a teen should be kicked in the nuts and punched in the eye. If I saw my daughter in shat cleavage shot you would be walking on nubs. The violation of children makes me extremly angry. Being the pictures have no thought involved in the overall qualit of the picture I can only guess that the only thing you were doing was drooling over a child. I hate to sound like a jerk and I hope I have not over stepped but that number 2 shot makes me realy uneasy. Makes me wonder where you are headed with this child and will it get worse.
Click to expand...


I'm a woman. The child happens to be my child; and yes I'm very offended by your statements.


----------



## kundalini

Thanks Robyn for coming back with your comment. There has been a fair bit of comment (_and drama)_ from your original post and it is good to see that you have the balls (figuratively speaking) not to run and hide.

Please continue to post photos. There are quite a few people here that will assist you. Sometimes you just have to wade through the bull, but eventually a few gems shine through the muck.


----------



## Bryce

Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.


----------



## peanut170

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.


 

Dude i thought it was a little too much cleavage at first look at 7am, but now your pushing it and sound like a f&^%%g retard. Just cuz you associate with child molesters, dont push your save the world morals on everyone else.


----------



## kundalini

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.


*DO NOT ASSUME YOUR MORAL STANDING IS CORRECT. *

*DO NOT IMPOSE YOUR BELIEF SYSTEM UPON OTHERS.*


----------



## Josh66

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.


What would you suggest?  That the OP stops taking pictures of her daughter?  Or just stops posting them on-line?

I don't really see anything that I would be ashamed of...  The poses aren't so great, but you can't really blame anyone for what her body looks like...

Saying that the OP should be ashamed of these pictures seems pretty harsh to me..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bryce said:


> I am out of touch with reality.


 

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## ababysean

I think sometimes in our own photos of our own people, we do not see things that jump out at others.
I agree the photo is a bit questionable but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.


----------



## Moe

+1 million to kundalini.


----------



## tnvol

ababysean said:


> I think sometimes in our own photos of our own people, we do not see things that jump out at others.
> I agree the photo is a bit questionable but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.



I agree with this.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say they are taking up 100% of the picture because it is the first thing my eyes go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right. Inner demons.
> 
> Do you feel naughty?
Click to expand...


----------



## kundalini

ababysean said:


> but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.


 Would that be chicken or turkey ?  Perhaps water fowl, such as duck or goose.   :lmao:


----------



## oldmacman

tnvol said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sometimes in our own photos of our own people, we do not see things that jump out at others.
> I agree the photo is a bit questionable but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
Click to expand...


That's just because your avatar is a wing... "fowl". Sorry, ababysean. I know you meant foul, but it is kind of a coincidence that tnvol is that one that responded.


----------



## MattxMosh

kundalini said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be chicken or turkey ?  Perhaps water fowl, such as duck or goose.   :lmao:
Click to expand...


*Blue footed booby?*


----------



## Travis F

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.


 
Just to be clear; I'm not just quoting you Bryce you just happened to be the nearest post with this type of response.

What I guess I don't understand is, how is this girl suppose to hide her chest? Women (and girls) have boobs. Get over it already. I see absolutely no ill intention in the photo or the posting of it for that matter. It's a photograph. A photograph taken by someone that needs a little help with composing the image that she sees in her mind. I see no side boob or any hint of implied nudity in that photo. To be sudo-labelled as a Pedo for it is out right ridiculous IMO.

I wonder why no one made a comment to the fact that the third picture was cropped tight but cut off the "offensive" area of this young lady? If I recall (haven't read back on the drama) a lot of people were saying that shot was too tight. What would you say if it was backed out a little? Too much Boob?

I honestly think that a few people that have made comments on this thread are the true BOOBS!

My opinion,
Travis


----------



## Taylor510ce

Well, after enjoying all of this, I decided to voice my opinions. I don't think its as big of a deal as some did. The pics weren't great. Selective coloring problems, composition problems etc. Everyone hit the nail on the head ( everyone worth listening to anyway. ) So the girl has a big chest. Does anyone REALLY know how old this girl is or are we all just assuming. Have you watched MTV or seen any highschool kids lately, or are you living under a rock? Not that this has to mean you condone it, but she is dressed in typical casual highschool clothes, she just happens to have large breasts. Its ok to say that without being a pedophile, its just a fact of reality. While it may not have been the best choices of poses, mistakes happen and thats why the OP is here for advice. All the naysayers need to come down off of their soapboxes. If you have demons you are dealing with from YOUR childhood, thats no reason to go batsh*t crazy on people, it is reason however to seek counseling.

Bryce, you are a whackjob and really need to take it down several notches. My guess is that you thought coming off as the sensetive "taught to respect women" guy, you thought that all of the vagina on this forum would have flocked to you. Grow a set and be for real.

Prime, your shots suck, your critiques suck, you have diarrhea of the mouth. You are seriously the most worthless sack on this forum. The sad part is, even with all of her mistakes, the OP is nearly producing pics better than yours. Of course, you realize this and feel the need to rip her down instead of helping her. Now I am sure you will pull out some horsesh*t explanation about how you have so much knowledge and you just know so much, and you are the greatest, but the fact of the matter is that everyone on this thread, and I mean EVERYONE, thinks that you are a useless @ss. I mean you can't sit here and tell yourself that the problem is everyone else. Face the reality.


----------



## Markw

Mark


----------



## tnvol

oldmacman said:


> tnvol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think sometimes in our own photos of our own people, we do not see things that jump out at others.
> I agree the photo is a bit questionable but I doubt OP meant any harm or fowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just because your avatar is a wing... "fowl". Sorry, ababysean. I know you meant foul, but it is kind of a coincidence that tnvol is that one that responded.
Click to expand...


Why is it a coincidence?  I'm not tracking.   EDIT>     Ahhhh.


----------



## graecyn




----------



## ababysean

I don't think it is about "women have boobs" as much as it is about find the pose appropriate for the age of the girl.
Also, the clothing does not add to the composition AT ALL.  If she was not wearing a low cut shirt, this would not be an issue because no cleavage would be showing.
Just something to note for future composition and posing.


----------



## kundalini

ababysean said:


> I don't think it is about "women have boobs" as much as it is about find the pose appropriate for the age of the girl.
> Also, the clothing does not add to the composition AT ALL. If she was not wearing a low cut shirt, this would not be an issue because no cleavage would be showing.
> Just something to note for future composition and posing.


 The girl could've been wearing a turtle neck sweater and it would not have hidden the fact that she is well endowed.  Look at the train tracks photo.

Here's another slant........ she seems to be well proportioned.  Typically when you see a young girl that is stacked (and I mean that in the kindest terms), the ass is two axe handles wide.  Kudos to the model.

Wanna see two axe handles wide?  I'll show you two axe handles wide.  Here's two axe handles wide...........












​:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:​ 
​


----------



## ababysean

but you don't use the terms stacked and two ass handles wide to describe a teen....
and yes, I think if she was wearing a turtle neck, nothing would have been said, because the cleavage would not be showing.  I think that is what all the ruckus began from, not because she is blessed in that area.


----------



## Travis F

ababysean said:


> I don't think it is about "women have boobs" as much as it is about find the pose appropriate for the age of the girl.
> Also, the clothing does not add to the composition AT ALL. If she was not wearing a low cut shirt, this would not be an issue because no cleavage would be showing.
> Just something to note for future composition and posing.


 
I am pretty sure that's what she asked for critique on. I am also pretty sure it wasn't to ask; 'Hey what do you think of these!'

Bad pose, bad clothes; okay, be done with it already everyone!

Thanks all for the warm welcome to the forum! I wish I could get this many comments on the photos I have shared.... but I digress....

Jeez, it seems pretty brutal around here to be honest. Better put on my thick skin!

And I think everyone needs one of these..... :hugs:


----------



## Raian-san

kundalini said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is about "women have boobs" as much as it is about find the pose appropriate for the age of the girl.
> Also, the clothing does not add to the composition AT ALL. If she was not wearing a low cut shirt, this would not be an issue because no cleavage would be showing.
> Just something to note for future composition and posing.
> 
> 
> 
> The girl could've been wearing a turtle neck sweater and it would not have hidden the fact that she is well endowed.  Look at the train tracks photo.
> 
> Here's another slant........ she seems to be well proportioned.  Typically when you see a young girl that is stacked (and I mean that in the kindest terms), the ass is two axe handles wide.  Kudos to the model.
> 
> Wanna see two axe handles wide?  I'll show you two axe handles wide.  Here's two axe handles wide...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:​
Click to expand...


:lmao:

Seriously guys let's just let it go. The OP did not mean any harm. We are human and we all make mistakes. Some people love making a big deal out of nothing to get attention. Those are the people who really have an issue. They watch every moves you make, if it's right they won't have a thing to say but the second you make a bad move they jump and voice their opinion right away to boost their self-esteem. It's sad actually. 

I will tell you guys my g/f have big boobs. She is actually embarrassed by it because no matter how she try to hide it, it will show somehow. I keep telling her to embrace it and not worry about what people think. It's real, it's not fake. There's something you can't change, it's like telling a short person why can't you be taller? I think the girl is wearing appropiate clothes, it's normal for teenage girls to wear those clothes. Have you walk out of your house lately for the past 15 years? I've seen kids younger than that wearing less clothes now and days. The OP is new so she's trying new composition to find ways to improve. We do things sometimes that might not be right but we don't notice it. See what's wrong with society is you people who are quick to judge. It's sad. A girl has to be ashamed of having big boobs but guys would be drooling looking at all those sluts in magazine and tv with fake boobs. I personally hate fake boobs, no offense to people with g/f or wives with fake boobs but I rather my girl be natural even if it's small. So when you judge others, look at yourself in the mirror. 

So let's drop this stupid topic, the people who complain already felt stupid now that we exposed them. Anyways off topic but I prefer a girl with a nice behind.


----------



## Petraio Prime

tnvol said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eilla05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. She looks really uncomfortable and like everyone else my attention went to the train first.
> 
> 2. I think this could have been a good shot had so much cleavage not been showing and you left her legs on ( and I have this SAME problem).
> 
> 3. I actually like this one okay but it would have been better had you not zoomed in so close.
> 
> I do hope the nasty people on here do not stop you from seeking advice and C&C. The only way to improve is to take pictures and figure out what you can do better next time. While there may be some people who can pick up a camera and just naturally shoot fantastic photos, that is not most. Most have to shoot and learn along the way so keep it up! Oh and next time just don't post pictures like number 2 for C&C (or anywhere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In offering criticism, one must look for signs that there is some sensitivity on the part of the photographer to certain basics of composition, lighting, etc. You also look for signs the criticism would be understood.* I see no reason to expect the author of these to develop a great deal further. I just cannot imagine it. *There are sometimes weaknesses mixed in with strengths in anyone's work. I see no strengths here at all, no comprehension of how a two-dimensional image works. There is no sense of space, no sense of proportion, of lighting, at all.
> 
> There is no understanding of 'order', no organization. Everything is just jumbled together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I understand you are kinda going overboard to make your point but are you serious?  Do you really feel like the OP cannot progress any further as a photographer?  Was I reading your post wrong?
Click to expand...


Nope. I don't think this individual can see in two dimensions.


----------



## kundalini

ababysean said:


> but you don't use the terms stacked and two ass handles wide to describe a teen.....


 I think you mean that *YOU* do not use those terms.  

An axe handle (not ass handle) is approximately 48" in length.  Two of the said axe handles would equate to 96".  That would be a wide girth by anyones standards and an exaggeration in this discussion.  IT WAS A JOKE.

I won't pigeon hole you as Bryce, who has so elloquently placed himself in the bottom of the barrel, but a tinge of my sentiments remain with you also.  Your views are yours and nothing I can say will change that, nor do I wish to in the first place.  However, I think you might also be standing on a moral highground.  The multiple replies in this thread indicate as such.  Nothing wrong with that; in and of itself, but 'caution' may be the watchword.  Nobody is right and nobody is wrong with shot #2, but I will defend anybody and everybody the right to express themself.  

Expand your mind and let the inner child run free.  There are no fences, the grass is always greener, the water tastes sweeter, the breeze blows cooler and the sunset is always golden.  Life is good.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Moe said:


> Thank you, Aye-non. You did what I didn't have the energy to do. He has shown this snapshot before as an example of supreme photography. BTW, I find it far creepier that he zoomed in on a teenage girl before she noticed; way more worrisome than the OP's photo of a girl wearing what she probably wears to school every day.



You are way off base here, and *way* out of line. This was a public festival, and some girls even go topless. It is sort of a hippie festival. There is nothing wrong with taking photos of people in public places.

Furthermore, I have never claimed it as an "example of supreme photography".

It is a candid shot of a girl with an interesting hair color.


----------



## kundalini

Petraio Prime said:


> Nope. I don't think this individual can see in two dimensions.


 Nope.  I don't think this individual knows his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## kundalini

Petraio Prime said:


> You are way off base here, and *way* out of line. This was a public festival, and some girls even go topless. It is sort of a hippie festival. There is nothing wrong with taking photos of people in public places.
> 
> Furthermore, I have never claimed it as an "example of supreme photography".


 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4pQniAoeX4[/ame]​


----------



## Scatterbrained

Petraio Prime said:


> Moe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Aye-non. You did what I didn't have the energy to do. He has shown this snapshot before as an example of supreme photography. BTW, I find it far creepier that he zoomed in on a teenage girl before she noticed; way more worrisome than the OP's photo of a girl wearing what she probably wears to school every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are way off base here, and *way* out of line. This was a public festival, and some girls even go topless. It is sort of a hippie festival. There is nothing wrong with taking photos of people in public places.
> 
> Furthermore, I have never claimed it as an "example of supreme photography".
Click to expand...

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.



You're way out of line. I'm sure the girl is very proud of her appearance.


----------



## Petraio Prime

kundalini said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't think this individual can see in two dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't think this individual knows his ass from a hole in the ground.
Click to expand...


I am so glad I am not you.


----------



## ababysean

I was saying you as a general you.  You (as in society) doesnt look at a 12 year old girl and say, daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmn that preteen is "stacked"  do you see what I am saying?
oh well if you don't no biggie.


----------



## Petraio Prime

To the OP:

I think you really have to talk a deep breath and ask yourself why you are doing photography. These photos show no aptitude at all.

And I am being very very kind.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Who made you judge and jury PeePee?


----------



## Raian-san

Petraio Prime said:


> To the OP:
> 
> I think you really have to talk a deep breath and ask yourself why you are doing photography. These photos show no aptitude at all.
> 
> And I am being very very kind.



You should take a deep breathe and ask yourself why are you continuously replying to this thread. Your opinions hold no values to anybody on here beside your despicable self in the mirror and others alike.


----------



## kundalini

Petraio Prime said:


> I am so glad I am not you.


 Is that your best effort?
C'mon dude.... gimme something to work with.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

And I have to ask again whythefvck you are here. What do you get from it? You continue to be demeaning, and refuse to help in the slightest. Couldn't you point her to some websites on composition? Anything? No, you just want continue discouraging someone based on all your sad pathetic assumptions.

I have yet to see you help ANYONE here.

Can he be voted off the island? Please?


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> And I have to ask again whythefvck you are here. What do you get from it? You continue to be demeaning, and refuse to help in the slightest. Couldn't you point her to some websites on composition? Anything? No, you just want continue discouraging someone based on all your sad pathetic assumptions.
> 
> I have yet to see you help ANYONE here.
> 
> Can he be voted off the island? Please?



I have always been polite.

Some people are helped by being told they should pursue another endeavour.

Secondly, I was not addressing you.

I could spend a lot more time helping people were it not for individuals like you who waste my time.


----------



## Travis F

WOW!!!

Now I see where the idiots hang out...... wait a minute, I'm still here!

Question:

How many boobs does it take to make a bad photo?

Answer:

About four, but they walk and somehow have the ability to type a little....

Gosh golly darn, get off your stupid broke down horse already! I haven't seen crap from the two biggest naysayers here that is worth a dime. If you want to talk .....(insert four letters here).... you better be able to back it up!

Hopefully I'm not making a 'name' for myself in this thread. It just irks me that some people can be so shallow.....

Travis


----------



## Scatterbrained

Bitter Jeweler said:


> And I have to ask again whythefvck you are here. What do you get from it? You continue to be demeaning, and refuse to help in the slightest. Couldn't you point her to some websites on composition? Anything? No, you just want continue discouraging someone based on all your sad pathetic assumptions.
> 
> I have yet to see you help ANYONE here.
> 
> Can he be voted off the island? Please?



I'm convinced he's number three in this lineup, what else could explain it?

(NSFW) Watch Smallest Dick Contest Video | Break.com


----------



## Petraio Prime

kundalini said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I am not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your best effort?
> C'mon dude.... gimme something to work with.
Click to expand...


Do you really believe I care what you think? You greatly overestimate your importance in the universe.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Talk about greatly over estimated importance...
:roll:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Talk about greatly over estimated importance...
> :roll:




Sorry, I don't see merely 'mistakes', but rather a deeper 'problem', one that resists 'advice'.

That's my honest opinion.

Expressed politely.

In photography, one needs to learn to see purely _superficially_. One can photograph only _surfaces_, not the inner nature of things.

The work shown here does not reveal that understanding.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ooooooh...you should always post in er111a's threads then.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ooooooh...you should always post in er111a's threads then.



Che?


----------



## kundalini

Petraio Prime said:


> Do you really believe I care what you think? You greatly overestimate your importance in the universe.


Actually I am quite at peace with my place in the universe. I am a firm believer in the cosmic energy that surrounds us all. There is an ebb and a flow to energy, just as the oceans tide. I realize that I am only a minute particle in the grand scheme of things, but nonetheless, my part holds a significant place because I exist and I contribute towards that end. 

Are you making a similar contribution?


----------



## Raian-san

Petraio Prime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about greatly over estimated importance...
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't see merely 'mistakes', but rather a deeper 'problem', one that resists 'advice'.
> 
> That's my honest opinion.
> 
> Expressed politely.
Click to expand...


Advice one's can give but yet can't understand is not merely an advice but a bunch of ish pumping up of their ass and out their mouth.


----------



## Travis F

kundalini said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe I care what you think? You greatly overestimate your importance in the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am quite at peace with my place in the universe. I am a firm believer in the cosmic energy that surrounds us all. There is an ebb and a flow to energy. I realize that I am only a minute particle in the grand scheme of things, but nonetheless, my part holds a significant place because I exist and I contribute towards that end.
> 
> Are you making a similar contribution?
Click to expand...

 
Dude, you made me laugh out loud! This is the post to end all posts ! You must be a Jedi...?

x3 - FTW - (I'm old, is that; for the win?)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Petraio Prime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh...you should always post in er111a's threads then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che?
Click to expand...


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum-photo-gallery/214431-these-better.html

He needs your "help".


----------



## pgriz

Wow, lots of verbiage, accusations of latent pedophilia, lack of talent, etc.  So is this a reflection of our society&#8217;s preoccupation with mammaries?  Methinks the reactions say more about the posters than about the original photographer.  And what guidance do the critical comments give the OP?  Probably to post in a different forum&#8230;

First image:  Girl is posed with head resting on rails.  Rails show strong perspective effect, reinforced by the road lines paralleling the rails.  Selective color on the caboose.  Stylistically, a throwback to the &#8220;damsel in distress in front of a speeding train&#8221;.  The selective color draws the eye first to the train.  Once there, we follow the tracks outward and come across the girl.  Our memory cells spark up and say &#8220;oh, damsel in distress situation&#8221;.  However, the story is undermined by the stairs leading to the caboose, and&#8230; that concete brick on the outside of the right rail bothers me.  My thinking that to make this image work, the OP may have zoomed in the lens a little causing a &#8220;motion blur&#8221; centered on the girl, and blurring some of the extraneous detail.  That would have also created an illusion of motion, supporting the central premise of the pose.  The selective color of the caboose is red, normally meaning &#8220;danger&#8221;, but the static elements undermine the intent.

Second image:  I see an attractive girl posing on the grass.  I focus on her eyes and her smile.  Photographically, a shallow depth-of-field would have blurred out the grass and allowed us to enjoy her happy attitude.  Her low neckline could be a distraction for some people, I guess, but that&#8217;s not her problem &#8211; that the viewers&#8217; problem.  Her face could have benefited from a reflector bouncing some light onto her face, and perhaps accenting the catch-lights in her eyes.

Third image:  the light&#8217;s direction is causing (to my mind) rather strong shadows and highlights that are not as flattering to her.  Again, a reflector would have helped reduce the shadow lines.  The relatively shallow depth of field is good, but standing her a bit further from the wall would have blurred the wall even more, reducing the conflict in attention with her.  In this pose, there is a hint of a second chin which the photographer should have noticed and asked the subject to extend her head just a little.

So the rather harsh comments that some have made don't really seem appropriate.
I also notice that one poster seems to draw the most amount of reaction...  Seems that thread hijacking is a hobby...


----------



## Stephen.C

Bryce said:


> Why would you put your own childs boobs on the internet? That is worse. Maybe I am out of touch with reality but you think it is ok to do that? I am at a loss for words as I will never comprehend a mother displaying a daughter like that. I am old fashioned maybe but I do not agree with that sort of picture with a child to begin with and for some reason I would think a person would have an ounce of comprehension that they are displaying their child inappropriately. You should not be offended you should be ashamed.



I didn't want to reply to this thread at all, but really, this guy should be banned.


----------



## timlair

Petraio Prime said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I am not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your best effort?
> C'mon dude.... gimme something to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe I care what you think? You greatly overestimate your importance in the universe.
Click to expand...


Are you the pot pot or the kettle? 

I didn't really wanna comment on this whole thread either, but where are the mods/admins? Someone needs to be banned. 

As for Robyn, I like the idea with number 1 but zoom in a bit more. 2 is a good idea IMO, but it has its downfalls. Number 3 is by far the best. I like it. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel

then it's time to *get off the web and STOP POSTING nonsense*.


----------



## DerekSalem

Well I actually read through all 11 pages before posting...which took a ton of time I might add lol

1) Like mostly everyone has said...the focus is absolutely not put on the teen. The selective coloring makes the eyes immediately go to the train but even besides that she takes up way too small a space in the frame. Get closer and fill up more of the frame with the subject (her)

2) This is where my opinion is going to come across as rough. While I understand that they're "only boobs" and that every female on the planet Earth has them (in different variations)...it's still usually not a great idea to show them to the world if you can help it (at that age). I'm sure *she* is proud of them but that's when you as the parent (as you said you were) use your superior wisdom to rectify the situation.

Obviously she's well-endowed...nothing can change that and nobody can deny it. The problem is a low-cut shirt shows off the cleavage *QUITE* a bit for a girl that age and although I'm not telling you how you should feel...most parents would be completely ashamed to have a picture of their daughter like that on the internet and in the public eye.

3) Acceptable but cuts off part of the subject. And the lighting could use some work.


----------



## Nobleman201

I quite agree with you. It looks to me the person taking these pictures needs to appreciate the life he has yet left. Note of concern: I do hope this isn't a person related to him. As this would cause concern with others who work with kids.


----------



## edouble

Really people? You are seriously that offended by seeing cleavage from a young model? It is not purposely intended cleavage from lingerie or a push up bra, just her natural body. Wow, maybe the mother should not have posted pictures of her daughter because people on the internets cant handle it?????


----------



## SecondShot

People can't handle it. Pitchforks have already been drawn from the hovels and the town crier has been busy. Torches are being distributed as we speak, Señor Capitán. I heard some townsfolk talk about asking the local duke and shire reeve to borrow the dunking spoon to use at the lake.


----------



## graecyn

I'm in no way offended by it; I'm a girl, I have boobs, I see 'em every day. But I'm pretty sure the OP intended for the picture to be more about her daughter's face and less about her daughter's boobs, which are front and center here, literally.

As for how the OP should feel about her daughter's tits being in a public forum, I don't really know. I don't have kids, I have no idea how she "should" feel. I know *I* would more than likely be irritated by it, but that's just me. I'm not terribly worried with how other people should feel about their daughter's bits being on the net.

But she wanted critique on the photos. The general consensus is that the photo says, "I've got big boobs". That's probably not something she intended to have happen with her kid. Maybe she did! She might NOT be bothered by it, and that's cool. However, given the composition, the photo is more about her daughter's boobs than her daughter's face. And the OP will not learn from her mistake unless she's told, "Hey, that's a little too much cleavage for the shot."

Boobs are a natural distraction for many people, especially men (how many of the women in this forum have smacked their guy in the head for staring at a woman's chest?). Everyone on the beginner's forum is always quick to point out distraction in other photos, be it a hair clip, a tree in the background, bracelets on the wrong wrist, a stray dust mite, whatever. In the second photo, the boobs are a distraction to me, and obviously to many others. I'm not offended by them. I'm not saying, "ZOMG EVIL  BEWBS". I'm not calling anyone a pedophile, or spouting off at the mouth that because her daughter's boobs are on the net, she's a bad mother. I don't care. All she asked for was critique. The critique of many people is, "The boobs are too much." I hardly see how letting her know this is a bad thing if that's the critique she was looking for.


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> Some people are helped by being told they should pursue another endeavour.




Then let me help you a little here;

Pursue another endeavor... far, far away from this thread. And don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. (Might knock the door off its hinges if it did)


----------



## err_ok

Are there any moderators on this forum ? Comedy....

1 - Tighter crop, selective colour should be on the point of interest
2 - I would have framed it differently... wider aperture and I agree with the bangle removal comment..
3 - Least flattering photo, angle's not brilliant, cut of limb etc..

That really wasn't anything new was it but I thought after reading the last 11 pages I should at least write something...

Thank you for entertaining me during a boring day at work, I hope the OP survives this and continues to post! Personally i prefer the Reputation system in vBulletin over the thank system as you can have negatives which gives you some idea of who is a moron...


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are helped by being told they should pursue another endeavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me help you a little here;
> 
> Pursue another endeavor... far, far away from this thread. And don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. (Might knock the door off its hinges if it did)
Click to expand...


Some people just don't have a good 'eye', and there's not much that can be done about it.That is _not_ intended as an insult.


----------



## benlonghair

I wouldn't reply to bump this, but it's at the top anyway.

I can not believe this is still going. OMFG people are way too uptight in the US.


----------



## vtf

erose86 said:


> HOOOOOOOOOLY sh*t! Where the HELL was *I* yesterday when this was going down?!
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You've never heard the name ROBIN, ROBYN, RAWBIN, ETC? Have you been sheltered your entire life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat's name is Robin... he's a boy. And a cat. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one? Pffft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Two.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... MEE TOOO!!!! What the HELL was I doing yesterday?! .... oh yeah. Spending time with my husband for once. Of ALL the days for him to actually be home, and he has to be home on the day this stuff is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: x1000
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish PP was around for my very first post. Jesus my sh*t was worse than this by 100,000,000........ and while I'm not amazing... I DO believe I was told by PP in a PM that I had a "really good eye". I doubt he would have said that after seeing my first post... Dude needs to get his head out of his @$$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly... but I ran out of "Thank yous" back on page 1... or 2...
> 
> 
> 
> BAM! Good for you for coming back. Ignore the jerkwads. :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime, your shots suck, your critiques suck, you have diarrhea of the mouth. You are seriously the most worthless sack on this forum. The sad part is, even with all of her mistakes, the OP is nearly producing pics better than yours. Of course, you realize this and feel the need to rip her down instead of helping her. Now I am sure you will pull out some horsesh*t explanation about how you have so much knowledge and you just know so much, and you are the greatest, but the fact of the matter is that everyone on this thread, and I mean EVERYONE, thinks that you are a useless @ss. I mean you can't sit here and tell yourself that the problem is everyone else. Face the reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to ask again whythefvck you are here. What do you get from it? You continue to be demeaning, and refuse to help in the slightest. Couldn't you point her to some websites on composition? Anything? No, you just want continue discouraging someone based on all your sad pathetic assumptions.
> 
> I have yet to see you help ANYONE here.
> 
> *Can he be voted off the island? Please?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been asking this for even LONGER than I've been asking why he's still here.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Does anyone have any popcorn left?
Click to expand...

 Here u go
If we just quote you erose86 we might get to 30 pages.:lmao:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh...you should always post in er111a's threads then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum-photo-gallery/214431-these-better.html
> 
> He needs your "help".
Click to expand...


What about it?


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> Some people just don't have a good 'eye', and there's not much that can be done about it.That is _not_ intended as an insult.



OK, thats fair enough. BUT! You are telling this person that on their first submission here. How do you know they can't develop a good 'eye' with some *useful* C&C? Tell the person what to look for, what not to look for and why. Give them a few tools to work with and start them on a path at least, and see if they blossom from there.

But you are doing the exact opposite of that. If you had taken your own advice that you have been giving here when you first picked up a camera, i'm certain that you wouldn't even be here today.

If you can't offer anything useful here, then you should just shut the hell up and move on to the next thread. And I hate to say it, but so far, you haven't done either of the two.


----------



## PJL

Petraio Prime said:


> Some people just don't have a good 'eye', and there's not much that can be done about it.That is _not_ intended as an insult.


But the rest of your condescending douchebaggery is. Just because a person might not have the natural gift of a great eye or be able to make the next cover of [fill in your favorite photography-based periodical here] doesn't mean they can't enjoy the hobby and can't improve. Not everyone can write like Charles Dickens or Robert Frost, but that doesn't mean they should not pursue writing if writing is what makes them happy.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just don't have a good 'eye', and there's not much that can be done about it.That is _not_ intended as an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, thats fair enough. BUT! You are telling this person that on their first submission here. How do you know they can't develop a good 'eye' with some *useful* C&C? Tell the person what to look for, what not to look for and why. Give them a few tools to work with and start them on a path at least, and see if they blossom from there.
> 
> But you are doing the exact opposite of that. If you had taken your own advice that you have been giving here when you first picked up a camera, i'm certain that you wouldn't even be here today.
> 
> If you can't offer anything useful here, then you should just shut the hell up and move on to the next thread. And I hate to say it, but so far, you haven't done either of the two.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm. Well, since *you *brought this up (for the record), my first attempts were at age 14, and they were in B&W, with rather primitive equipment by today's standards (Speed Graphic 4x5 press camera, Yashica Penta J 35mm without a meter). I was in high school. I suppose you could say these early attempts were not too bad. I won first place twice, in my sophomore and senior years, in state-wide JAOS (Journalism Association of Ohio Schools) competition (for high school photo-journalism). I won third place in my junior year. So, I don't think that what you're saying is necessarily true. Some people have the aptitude, evident quite early on, and some don't. 

I'm sure you are familiar with TV shows that pit people against one another in competitions (cooking, hair styling, clothes designing). There are always some that are naturally gifted (or whatever) and some that are not.

In other words, the OP has not just made 'mistakes', it goes deeper than that. You have to be able to 'see' _photographically_, and in this case, I think, direct study under some good teacher would be necessary. Internet critiques won't be helpful enough. She would have to work side by side with someone for a while and then we could see if there is any significant progress made.


----------



## robyn_fresh

Am I dreadfully hopeless here too; or should I just not photograph girls?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/214416-child-c-c-how-get-rid-these-shadows.html#post1995934


----------



## Sonoma

I honestly think you should keep doing what you are doing.  You know what they say " Practice makes perfect!".  That coming from someone that has no idea what they are doing.

I did my daughters senior pictures and some turned out OK and others were terrible.  Did those with a Canon A60 P&S a long time ago

Good luck and keep shooting!
Gary


----------



## Petraio Prime

robyn_fresh said:


> Am I dreadfully hopeless here too; or should I just not photograph girls?



You need to learn to 'see' photographically. It may not be easy.


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> Hmmmm. Well, since *you *brought this up (for the record), my first attempts were at age 14, and they were in B&W, with rather primitive equipment by today's standards (Speed Graphic 4x5 press camera, Yashica Penta J 35mm without a meter). I was in high school. I suppose you could say these early attempts were not too bad. I won first place twice, in my sophomore and senior years, in state-wide JAOS (Journalism Association of Ohio Schools) competition (for high school photo-journalism). I won third place in my junior year. So, I don't think that what you're saying is necessarily true. Some people have the aptitude, evident quite early on, and some don't.



PP, you are so very full of it. Allow me to state my points. (And i'll be nice about it)


Can't frame a shot
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
0606736-R1-062-29A2 - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


Just a bad shot
Kids practicisng soccer - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


Just a snapshot
Girls' lacrosse - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


Grainy, Grainy, Grainy
CA in cap, cropped shot - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery


I hate to say it, but about 95% of all your gallery photos are mere snapshots. Where is the good stuff? Those "contest winning photos"?

Even later on in your life (as seen by above links), you don't have the aptitude appearently.


----------



## vtf

Don't lose heart.  Please keep trying and practicing and posting. It will come with time. Dont listen to those who would tear you down instead of supporting you up.
I will look forward to seeing you progress along with me on improving our shots.
Note:If there are any mods out there, please help here.


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> In other words, the OP has not just made 'mistakes', it goes deeper than that. You have to be able to 'see' _photographically_, and in this case, I think, direct study under some good teacher would be necessary. Internet critiques won't be helpful enough. She would have to work side by side with someone for a while and then we could see if there is any significant progress made.




Just read your own words I quoted here and look at your own pictures linked in my above post.

So far, Robyn's pictures are 100x better than yours, and thats even with her few faults on them.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Well, since *you *brought this up (for the record), my first attempts were at age 14, and they were in B&W, with rather primitive equipment by today's standards (Speed Graphic 4x5 press camera, Yashica Penta J 35mm without a meter). I was in high school. I suppose you could say these early attempts were not too bad. I won first place twice, in my sophomore and senior years, in state-wide JAOS (Journalism Association of Ohio Schools) competition (for high school photo-journalism). I won third place in my junior year. So, I don't think that what you're saying is necessarily true. Some people have the aptitude, evident quite early on, and some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PP, you are so very full of it. Allow me to state my points. (And i'll be nice about it)
> 
> 
> Can't frame a shot
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> 0606736-R1-062-29A2 - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> Just a bad shot
> Kids practicisng soccer - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> Just a snapshot
> Girls' lacrosse - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Comfest 2010, Columbus Ohio - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> Grainy, Grainy, Grainy
> CA in cap, cropped shot - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> Shakespeare - The Photo Forum Photo Gallery
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but about 95% of all your gallery photos are mere snapshots. Where is the good stuff? Those "contest winning photos"?
> 
> Even later on in your life (as seen by above links), you don't have the aptitude appearently.
Click to expand...


The 'grainy' one was a severely cropped image to show chromatic aberration.

I don't have a any of my better work here. Most of these are indeed just 'snapshots' taken this summer. It is not a 'gallery' of my 'work'. I just put these here so people can see them if I need to show something to people, not necessarily for _this _site. I have uploaded _all _of them from my rolls, including the occasional flops; there was no attempt to select only the 'good' ones. Yes, in a couple of them people moved just as I was about to release the shutter. These were _not _posed, unlike the situation of the OP.


----------



## PJL

It's sad that PP's behavior is allowed to continue in a beginner-oriented forum.  A synopsis of everyone of his posts:

"I'm God's gift to photography, except I'm not a 'photographer.'  I'm better than you because I use manual focus equipment and I don't do landscape photography.  You should just kill yourself because you'll never be as glorious as me."

Your smug attitude helps absolutely no one.  I really hope you're just a troll, because if you have to make yourself feel better about your life's "accomplishment" in photography by constantly tearing down others, you're just a sad human being.


----------



## Skyclad

Robyn, I think you are doing just fine so far. Helpful C&C from this forum plus hands on experience with your camera and you will be turning out great shots in no time!


----------



## Taylor510ce

Its quite clear. Petraio Prime takes every chance to rip people down and every chance to brag about himself ( all with nothing to back it up mind you, I think he is still shooting at the skill level of his 14 year old age bracket and hoping his mom will still put them on the fridge.) He clearly is threatened by everyone and realizes he sucks. He cant stand to think that he has been doing this since 14  years old and there are housewives doing it for a week that are producing pictures close to his. Its a superiority complex. I wonder if hes short like Napoleon. Or maybe all his bragging is to compensate for something else :lmao:


----------



## Skyclad

PJL said:


> It's sad that PP's behavior is allowed to continue in a beginner-oriented forum.  A synopsis of everyone of his posts:
> 
> "I'm God's gift to photography, except I'm not a 'photographer.'  I'm better than you because I use manual focus equipment and I don't do landscape photography.  You should just kill yourself because you'll never be as glorious as me."
> 
> Your smug attitude helps absolutely no one.  I really hope you're just a troll, because if you have to make yourself feel better about your life's "accomplishment" in photography by constantly tearing down others, you're just a sad human being.



:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> I don't have a lot of my better work here. Most of these are indeed just 'snapshots' taken this summer. It is not a 'gallery' of my 'work'. I just put these here *so people can see them if I need to show something.* I have even uploaded the occasional flops; there was no attempt to select only the 'good' ones.



So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?


----------



## BKMOOD

Robyn,

Legendary academy award winning screenwriter William Goldman once remarked of Hollywood: "Nobody knows anything." And on a certain level, it&#8217;s so true. Things the "experts" said would succeed fail and things the "experts" said would fail succeed. Having said that let me say this:

I&#8217;ve been in the arts for more than 30 years, 20 of those years were spent in New York City. Now I know, that doesn&#8217;t compare to the gold standard set by the creative community in Ohio, but I&#8217;ve worked with (and talked to) some pretty creative heavy hitters from numerous creative fields. One of the many things they taught me was this:

Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow. Let me repeat that: Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow.

Over the last three and a half decades I&#8217;ve spent in this business, I&#8217;ve seen the young and gifted end up as gas attendants. I&#8217;ve seen the written off end up as super stars. Creativity is a crazy business. Anything can happen and it usually does. Okay, I stole that line from the Mickey Mouse Club. I think Wednesday was Anything Can Happen Day. Or was Wednesday Discovery Day? Hmm&#8230;

Shoot what you want to shoot. Have fun! Surround yourself with positive people and don&#8217;t you dare let fools on the internet dictate to you what you are and what you should be.


----------



## Skyclad

BKMOOD said:


> Shoot what you want to shoot. Have fun! Surround yourself with positive people and dont you dare let fools on the internet dictate to you what you are and what you should be.



Very well said BK! Never have truer words been spoken here. :thumbup:


----------



## graecyn

Well said, BK.


----------



## tookie

BKMOOD said:


> Robyn,
> 
> Legendary academy award winning screenwriter William Goldman once remarked of Hollywood: "Nobody knows anything." And on a certain level, its so true. Things the "experts" said would succeed fail and things the "experts" said would fail succeed. Having said that let me say this:
> 
> Ive been in the arts for more than 30 years, 20 of those years were spent in New York City. Now I know, that doesnt compare to the gold standard set by the creative community in Ohio, but Ive worked with (and talked to) some pretty creative heavy hitters from numerous creative fields. One of the many things they taught me was this:
> 
> Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow. Let me repeat that: Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow.
> 
> Over the last three and a half decades Ive spent in this business, Ive seen the young and gifted end up as gas attendants. Ive seen the written off end up as super stars. Creativity is a crazy business. Anything can happen and it usually does. Okay, I stole that line from the Mickey Mouse Club. I think Wednesday was Anything Can Happen Day. Or was Wednesday Discovery Day? Hmm
> 
> Shoot what you want to shoot. Have fun! Surround yourself with positive people and dont you dare let fools on the internet dictate to you what you are and what you should be.


 
Wouldn't it be wonderful to end this thread on that note!


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of my better work here. Most of these are indeed just 'snapshots' taken this summer. It is not a 'gallery' of my 'work'. I just put these here *so people can see them if I need to show something.* I have even uploaded the occasional flops; there was no attempt to select only the 'good' ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?
Click to expand...


Because I feel no compulsion to do so, and have no interest in doing so, and because much of it have never been scanned or in some cases, it is lost or inaccessible.


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of my better work here. Most of these are indeed just 'snapshots' taken this summer. It is not a 'gallery' of my 'work'. I just put these here *so people can see them if I need to show something.* I have even uploaded the occasional flops; there was no attempt to select only the 'good' ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I feel no compulsion to do so, and have no interest in doing so, and because much of it have never been scanned or in some cases, it is lost or inaccessible.
Click to expand...


But yet you have this huge interest and compulsion in putting crappy photos in your gallery and calling other peoples photos crap and that they shouldn't be taking pictures.


----------



## white

Petraio Prime said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of my better work here. Most of these are indeed just 'snapshots' taken this summer. It is not a 'gallery' of my 'work'. I just put these here *so people can see them if I need to show something.* I have even uploaded the occasional flops; there was no attempt to select only the 'good' ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I feel no compulsion to do so, and have no interest in doing so, and because much of it have never been scanned or in some cases, it is lost or inaccessible.
Click to expand...

Probably best that you don't. Because of your tendency to argue and derail threads and the fact that your bluntness causes many people to think you're a stinky poo-poo head, your work will be held to such a high standard any feedback will surely be negative.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I feel no compulsion to do so, and have no interest in doing so, and because much of it have never been scanned or in some cases, it is lost or inaccessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But yet you have this huge interest and compulsion in putting crappy photos in your gallery and calling other peoples photos crap and that they shouldn't be taking pictures.
Click to expand...


They are stored here for _other purposes_ (so that I can show them to people on the internet without having to have them on my laptop computer) and should not be construed as a 'gallery' just because that's the name of the space they occupy on this site. As you can see, they are not 'selected'. There are indeed some flubs, as will occur when you deal with the kind of subjects I deal with. Most importantly, none of them is posed.


----------



## Sonoma

Good lord people stop the *insanity*.  This board has "Private messaging". take it somewhere else.

Please


----------



## benlonghair

Petraio Prime said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I feel no compulsion to do so, and have no interest in doing so, and because much of it have never been scanned or in some cases, it is lost or inaccessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have this huge interest and compulsion in putting crappy photos in your gallery and calling other peoples photos crap and that they shouldn't be taking pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are stored here for _other purposes_ (so that I can show them to people on the internet without having to have them on my laptop computer) and should not be construed as a 'gallery' just because that's the name of the space they occupy on this site. As you can see, they are not 'selected'. There are indeed some flubs, as will occur when you deal with the kind of subjects I deal with. Most importantly, none of them is posed.
Click to expand...


I still say you're a troll unless proven otherwise. And, being a Farker, I know my trolls. You're not doing anything to prove otherwise.


----------



## Taylor510ce

This guy is a complete and utter joke. Look at him backpedal about why he cant be inconvenienced with posting some of his so called quality work. Lost or inaccessable.....give me a break. All the time to be a douche, but no time to be a decent part of this community, or to even back up his moronic tirades. I think PP was banned before, and has come bck just to be ajerk. There is no other logical way to explain such a moron. :lmao:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Well, since *you *brought this up (for the record), my first attempts were at age 14, and they were in B&W, with rather primitive equipment by today's standards (Speed Graphic 4x5 press camera, Yashica Penta J 35mm without a meter). I was in high school. I suppose you could say these early attempts were not too bad. I won first place twice, in my sophomore and senior years, in state-wide JAOS (Journalism Association of Ohio Schools) competition (for high school photo-journalism). I won third place in my junior year. So, I don't think that what you're saying is necessarily true. Some people have the aptitude, evident quite early on, and some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PP, you are so very full of it. Allow me to state my points. (And i'll be nice about it)
> 
> 
> Can't frame a shot.
Click to expand...


Actually, this one is correctly framed:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/12569/ppuser/62499

Notice how your attention goes straight to her eyes.

The girl's eyes need 'space' to look out into (the space I left at the left side of the photo). Had I included the back of her head it would not have looked right.

Here's an example of your not knowing how best to compose such a photo.

Again, this was a candid of people at a festival.


----------



## white

I hope PeePee stays for a very long time.


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> They are stored here for _other purposes_ (so that I can show them to people on the internet without having to have them on my laptop computer) and should not be construed as a 'gallery' just because that's the name of the space they occupy on this site. As you can see, they are not 'selected'. There are indeed some flubs, as will occur when you deal with the kind of subjects I deal with. Most importantly, none of them is posed.




True, there will be flubs. No question about that. But your gallery is nothing but flubs. So you can show them to other people on the internet for other purposes? OK, I can understand that you have lost some of your good pictures, but still, thats besides the point.

And I repeat...


Skyclad said:


> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?



You have no interest or purpose to try to help people with some *helpful* photos? So your only purpose here is to show your crappy photos and talk sh!t to/about people who are starting out in photography?


----------



## Skyclad

Petraio Prime said:


> Actually, this one is correctly framed:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/12569/ppuser/62499
> 
> Notice how your attention goes straight to her eyes.
> 
> The girl's eyes need 'space' to look out into (the space I left at the left side of the photo). Had I included the back of her head it would not have looked right.
> 
> Here's an example of your not knowing how best to compose such a photo.
> 
> Again, this was a candid of people at a festival.



Page not found.  :roll:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this one is correctly framed:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/12569/ppuser/62499
> 
> Notice how your attention goes straight to her eyes.
> 
> The girl's eyes need 'space' to look out into (the space I left at the left side of the photo). Had I included the back of her head it would not have looked right.
> 
> Here's an example of your not knowing how best to compose such a photo.
> 
> Again, this was a candid of people at a festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page not found.  :roll:
Click to expand...


Try this link then.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/0606736-R1-062-29A2.jpg


----------



## Petraio Prime

Skyclad said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are stored here for _other purposes_ (so that I can show them to people on the internet without having to have them on my laptop computer) and should not be construed as a 'gallery' just because that's the name of the space they occupy on this site. As you can see, they are not 'selected'. There are indeed some flubs, as will occur when you deal with the kind of subjects I deal with. Most importantly, none of them is posed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, there will be flubs. No question about that. But your gallery is nothing but flubs. So you can show them to other people on the internet for other purposes? OK, I can understand that you have lost some of your good pictures, but still, thats besides the point.
> 
> And I repeat...
> 
> 
> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then why don't you include your supposed 'good work'? If you can take such good photos, why not show them to people so they can see what they should be doing instead of standing on your soapbox and ripping into them about what they shouldn't be doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no interest or purpose to try to help people with some *helpful* photos? So your only purple here is to show your crappy photos and talk sh!t to/about people who are starting out in photography?
Click to expand...


Nothing but flubs? How dare you!

LOL

I really have no interest in your opinions, but feel free to express them.


----------



## ToadMum

I read every post... all I can say is OP we all need to start out somewhere.  I just started as well, practice, practice, practice.  You'll get it.

Posters like PP are the reason I was scared to post pictures for cc... I had a couple shots of vodka and bit the bullet and uploaded a couple.  Thankfully the people that answered my post were helpful, not mean spirited.  I'm sure this post alone has scared off a couple of new members from posting their pictures.


----------



## Petraio Prime

ToadMum said:


> I read every post... all I can say is OP we all need to start out somewhere.  I just started as well, practice, practice, practice.  You'll get it.
> 
> Posters like PP are the reason I was scared to post pictures for cc... I had a couple shots of vodka and bit the bullet and uploaded a couple.  Thankfully the people that answered my post were helpful, not mean spirited.  I'm sure this post alone has scared off a couple of new members from posting their pictures.



I will critique photos that merit it, and do so with consideration. In this case, we have something else going on entirely.

You may recall that earlier on someone called them 'dreadful', and it was *not *I who said that. I don't think that. I think the OP needs to  learn to to see photographically, and I am not sure she can do that. Not everyone can. I am not insulting, nor rude.


----------



## reedjam99

ToadMum said:


> Posters like PP are the reason I was scared to post pictures for cc... I had a couple shots of vodka and bit the bullet and uploaded a couple.  Thankfully the people that answered my post were helpful, not mean spirited.  I'm sure this post alone has scared off a couple of new members from posting their pictures.



Ironically, this post is what convinced me TO join and post some of my pictures.  Every forum has their trolls, it's how the other members respond to them that makes a good place to hang out.  So far I've been impressed with the way a lot of people have responded to the trolling in this post, and continue to offer constructive criticism to the OP despite the obvious attempts at derailment.


----------



## Petraio Prime

erose86 said:


> ToadMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read every post... all I can say is OP we all need to start out somewhere.  I just started as well, practice, practice, practice.  You'll get it.
> 
> Posters like PP are the reason I was scared to post pictures for cc... I had a couple shots of vodka and bit the bullet and uploaded a couple.  Thankfully the people that answered my post were helpful, not mean spirited.  I'm sure this post alone has scared off a couple of new members from posting their pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not the FIRST time he's managed to do this.
> 
> He is a detriment to this community.
> 
> Click the report button.
Click to expand...


Please see my post above yours.


----------



## SageMark

If her dad knew the photographer showed the twins 2700 times online, I bet he wouldn't be pleased. I'm just sayin......


----------



## Stephen.C

Guys lets be real, look at this composition.


----------



## ToadMum

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/0606736-R1-062-29A2.jpg


I'm new to photography (so this is a newbie view)... way to much sun light on the right side of the little girl, it's giving you some major blown out spots.

You cropped off part of her head and part of the right side of her body. You should never crop at joints (shoulders, elbows, knees, etc) it makes the subject looked awkward. You cropped her right at the shoulder. 

Of course that is just my uneducated opinion.


----------



## DennyCrane

erose86 said:


> ToadMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read every post... all I can say is OP we all need to start out somewhere.  I just started as well, practice, practice, practice.  You'll get it.
> 
> Posters like PP are the reason I was scared to post pictures for cc... I had a couple shots of vodka and bit the bullet and uploaded a couple.  Thankfully the people that answered my post were helpful, not mean spirited.  I'm sure this post alone has scared off a couple of new members from posting their pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not the FIRST time he's managed to do this.
> 
> He is a detriment to this community.
> 
> Click the report button.
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree. The mods will become aware of this problem when the members use the Report Post feature. In the lower left of each post is a red exclamation point in a small box. Press it and give a brief description of the issue at hand. Harassing other members, threats, spam, disruptive posts, etc. There's a lot of posts here at TPF and even when one goes viral and derailed like this mess, the mods can't always see there's a problem until we let them know. 

Just be sure there's a legitimate rule violation first. Disagreements are fine and are a vital part of any forum discussion. Forums would be a boring place if everyone agreed on topics. Look for people attacking the person and not the opinion. Obvious trolls like telling someone to give up photography and take up dentistry is harassment and against forum rules. 

And if you report a post that's later edited... no worries. Mods can see what was changed.


----------



## Petraio Prime

ToadMum said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/0606736-R1-062-29A2.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm new to photography (so this is a newbie view)... way to much sun light on the right side of the little girl, it's giving you some major blown out spots.
> 
> You cropped off part of her head and part of the right side of her body. You should never crop at joints (shoulders, elbows, knees, etc) it makes the subject looked awkward. You cropped her right at the shoulder.
> 
> Of course that is just my uneducated opinion.



The exposure was for the _shaded _side, the side with her face (and it is correct for _that _side). It was brilliant sunshine in June at a festival. The composition was exactly as I wanted it, to focus on her eyes and delightful smile (note their position in the frame). There is nothing 'accidentally' wrong with the photo. Under the conditions of photographing people candidly and in uncontrolled light, you take what you can get and make the best of it. In this case, I believe I did.

If I were to photograph this little girl for a portrait session, it would, of course, look a lot different.


----------



## bigtwinky

Petraio Prime said:


> Skyclad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are helped by being told they should pursue another endeavour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me help you a little here;
> 
> Pursue another endeavor... far, far away from this thread. And don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out. (Might knock the door off its hinges if it did)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people just don't have a good 'eye', and there's not much that can be done about it.That is _not_ intended as an insult.
Click to expand...

 
Just as some people don't have an eye, some people don't have common sense.  Some others shouldn't be posting on internet forums.  Not intended as an insult at all, but really, some people need to find another photography related hobby other than posting on forums.


----------



## Bryce




----------



## bigtwinky

Petraio Prime said:


> Actually, this one is correctly framed:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/12569/ppuser/62499


 
Too freakin ironic.

You go to post an example of work where your shot is framed correctly, and the link points to a Page Not Found.

I think some sort of higher power is taking control here


----------



## benlonghair

Petraio Prime said:


> You may recall that earlier on someone called them 'dreadful', and it was *not *I who said that. . . I am not insulting, nor rude.


 
You didn't say that, some guy that tried to clean his sensor with a cotton swab and a 30sec exposure did. 

You may not be insulting and rude, but you certainly are willing to make critiques of other's work without showing any of your own. I don't care if you're better than everyone here, unless you'll show your good stuff, nobody will EVER take you seriously. That's the short and long of it. 

The people that I respect here are people that either a) can and do produce good images on a regular basis and show them off (a couple posting in the nature forums come to mind) or b) a beginner who is genuinely trying to improve, as the OP of this thread is.

You fall into neither category.


----------



## Petraio Prime

bigtwinky said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this one is correctly framed:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/12569/ppuser/62499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too freakin ironic.
> 
> You go to post an example of work where your shot is framed correctly, and the link points to a Page Not Found.
> 
> I think some sort of higher power is taking control here
Click to expand...


It worked when I posted it. I even checked.

Anyway, here is the link:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/data/500/medium/0606736-R1-062-29A2.jpg


----------



## bigtwinky




----------



## Stephen.C

Thats perfectly framed? 
Unless she has one arm, id have to disagree.


----------



## Petraio Prime

OK, here is what I think:

What the OP needs is to take several photography classes. Critiques we can give here won't be of much value. She needs to learn to see photographically, and that cannot be taught via the internet critique.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Stephen.C said:


> Thats perfectly framed?
> Unless she has one arm, id have to disagree.



Yes, look at her beautiful eyes and smile. That is what I wanted to show.


----------



## Stephen.C

Dont try to help now PP. 
You can get great C&C off the internet, its just when people like you show up, nothing helpful gets said. 
Hmm this reminds me of This thread. Way to be helpful


----------



## Petraio Prime

benlonghair said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall that earlier on someone called them 'dreadful', and it was *not *I who said that. . . I am not insulting, nor rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say that, some guy that tried to clean his sensor with a cotton swab and a 30sec exposure did.
> 
> You may not be insulting and rude, but you certainly are willing to make critiques of other's work without showing any of your own. I don't care if you're better than everyone here, unless you'll show your good stuff, nobody will EVER take you seriously. That's the short and long of it.
> 
> The people that I respect here are people that either a) can and do produce good images on a regular basis and show them off (a couple posting in the nature forums come to mind) or b) a beginner who is genuinely trying to improve, as the OP of this thread is.
> 
> You fall into neither category.
Click to expand...


I have no interest in showing my own. I am not here to solicit critiques. I don't do the kind of photography that would interest most here, and some of it is not easy to appreciate, even though it is extremely difficult to accomplish.


----------



## benlonghair

Petraio Prime said:


> I have no interest in showing my own. I am not here to solicit critiques. I don't do the kind of photography that would interest most here, and some of it is not easy to appreciate, even though it is extremely difficult to accomplish.



So here's the deal. If you want to be taken seriously, put a link in your signature to a gallery where we can see your real work. You don't have to ask for critique to allow people to get an idea how good the person critiquing their image is. 

You could tell me the sky is blue, the sun is yellow and the grass is green and I'd go outside to check before believing you.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Ok, leaving the arm out is fine, but clipping her ear isnt. IMO. You have no interest in anything apparently, except bringing people down. Now you offer advice when your initial advice was to quit and take up dentistry. You cant even man up to being a jerk. You are spineless.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

BKMOOD said:


> Anything can happen and it usually does. Okay, I stole that line from the Mickey Mouse Club. I think Wednesday was Anything Can Happen Day. Or was Wednesday Discovery Day? Hmm&#8230;


 

Wednesday was "Surprise Day".


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtUb1BJ0E30[/ame]

(at 2minutes)


----------



## Bryce




----------



## Petraio Prime

Taylor510ce said:


> Ok, leaving the arm out is fine, but clipping her ear isnt. IMO. You have no interest in anything apparently, except bringing people down. Now you offer advice when your initial advice was to quit and take up dentistry. You cant even man up to being a jerk. You are spineless.



Her ear? What do you mean? It's there. It might be a little tight, but it's there. You don't have all day to take these sorts of shots. You have a second or two.

Most people can't do this sort of work. It's too hard to do, people milling around and moving between one another, obscuring one another, spinning around in the light, etc. Especially kids. You get a split second and it's gone.


----------



## ToadMum

Petraio Prime said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats perfectly framed?
Click to expand...




Petraio Prime said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless she has one arm, id have to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, look at her beautiful eyes and smile. That is what I wanted to show.
Click to expand...



What I don't understand is why someone believes themselves to be a great photographer would take the time to upload 155 photos that are marginal at best and not 1 great one?  I also don't understand how your great shots could be lost, yet some higher power saw fit to save the ones you grace the members of this board with?

I also enjoy how you link to photos that you _think_ are wonderful, yet when others show you what is wrong with them, you offer excuse after excuse.  The photos you have uploaded on your gallery are snap shots at best... of course this is coming from someone who freely admits that they are a beginner and have a lot to learn.  

I also welcome the members of this board to point out the mistakes I am making with my images.  I WANT to get better and to do so I need to learn from my mistakes, make adjustments and be polite and appreciative to those that take the time out of their day to offer advice.


----------



## Petraio Prime

ToadMum said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats perfectly framed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless she has one arm, id have to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, look at her beautiful eyes and smile. That is what I wanted to show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is why someone believes themselves to be a great photographer would take the time to upload 155 photos that are marginal at best and not 1 great one?  I also don't understand how your great shots could be lost, yet some higher power saw fit to save the ones you grace the members of this board with?
> 
> I also enjoy how you link to photos that you _think_ are wonderful, yet when others show you what is wrong with them, you offer excuse after excuse.  The photos you have uploaded on your gallery are snap shots at best... of course this is coming from someone who freely admits that they are a beginner and have a lot to learn.
> 
> I also welcome the members of this board to point out the mistakes I am making with my images.  I WANT to get better and to do so I need to learn from my mistakes, make adjustments and be polite and appreciative to those that take the time out of their day to offer advice.
Click to expand...


My photography experience goes back to 1965, not last week. I have so much stuff that to scan it all would take forever and I'm not interested.

Yes, the photos I have posted here are basically candids taken this summer. I was not actively taking photos for the last couple of years because I had rotator cuff surgery and my camera bag is heavy, so I just waited until I got fully healed. I bought a lighter 180mm Elmarit-R to help reduce the weight as well. I deposited some of this summer's work here not for critique or to show off but simply to have it available online. I have a few nice ones as well as some duds.


----------



## hazeleyes1992

I don't believe in criticizing someone that gives it their all at what they enjoy. People learn from their mistakes...that's what learning is all about. If you don't make mistakes...you can't get better. I liked the pictures, and yes...they did need some work with them, but maybe that is how you wanted the pictures to look too...i don't know. They did catch my attention, and I know that you will get better the more you work at it.  
Good job, and good luck.


----------



## Petraio Prime

hazeleyes1992 said:


> I don't believe in criticizing someone that gives it their all at what they enjoy. People learn from their mistakes...that's what learning is all about. If you don't make mistakes...you can't get better. I liked the pictures, and yes...they did need some work with them, but maybe that is how you wanted the pictures to look too...i don't know. They did catch my attention, and I know that you will get better the more you work at it.
> Good job, and good luck.



I agree, but in this case it seems to me there is more than mere 'mistakes', and I'm _not _saying this to be hurtful. Seeing photographically is not merely the absence of mistakes. The absence of mistakes is not sufficient to make a photo a good one.

And depending on the kind of work involved (PJ being the most prominent among them) minor flaws can be overlooked if the strength of the photo is sufficient. There is a difference between 'cosmetic' flaws and fundamental ones.


----------



## Derrel

tookie said:


> BKMOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn,
> 
> Legendary academy award winning screenwriter William Goldman once remarked of Hollywood: "Nobody knows anything." And on a certain level, its so true. Things the "experts" said would succeed fail and things the "experts" said would fail succeed. Having said that let me say this:
> 
> Ive been in the arts for more than 30 years, 20 of those years were spent in New York City. Now I know, that doesnt compare to the gold standard set by the creative community in Ohio, but Ive worked with (and talked to) some pretty creative heavy hitters from numerous creative fields. One of the many things they taught me was this:
> 
> Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow. Let me repeat that: Where you are today as an artist is absolutely no indication where you will be as an artist tomorrow.
> 
> Over the last three and a half decades Ive spent in this business, Ive seen the young and gifted end up as gas attendants. Ive seen the written off end up as super stars. Creativity is a crazy business. Anything can happen and it usually does. Okay, I stole that line from the Mickey Mouse Club. I think Wednesday was Anything Can Happen Day. Or was Wednesday Discovery Day? Hmm
> 
> Shoot what you want to shoot. Have fun! Surround yourself with positive people and dont you dare let fools on the internet dictate to you what you are and what you should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be wonderful to end this thread on that note!
Click to expand...



Hell, it would just be wonderful to END THIS THREAD...


----------



## KmH

No Sh!t. 16 pages? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Stephen.C




----------



## Taylor510ce

You cant shoot without taking your bag with you? I could lose both arms and I would still find away to play my Taylor. I guess you just dont have enough passion. If only you had the same amount of passion as you do for making up excuses. I find it hilarious that this entire forum has turned on you, and now you sit like a whiney coward whos bluff has been called. Really, you have been on this earth since prjor to 1965... I hadyou pegged at maybe 25. I think you are the Least-wise oldman I have ever met.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I still want to know why he and Bryce are here.

I never got a satisfactory answer.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Taylor510ce said:


> You cant shoot without taking your bag with you? I could lose both arms and I would still find away to play my Taylor. I guess you just dont have enough passion. If only you had the same amount of passion as you do for making up excuses. I find it hilarious that this entire forum has turned on you, and now you sit like a whiney coward whos bluff has been called. Really, you have been on this earth since prjor to 1965... I hadyou pegged at maybe 25. I think you are the Least-wise oldman I have ever met.



Well if you are going someplace to take photos that is more than a few feet from your car and you need most of your lenses, yes you need to take your bag with you.


----------



## SwissJ

"Visitors found this page by searching for: 'teen sexy photo forum'"


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I still want to know why he and Bryce are here.
> 
> I never got a satisfactory answer.



Why are most of your posts about other posters rather than the issues?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

More correctly:

Visitors found this page by searching for:.*teen tube*

, *what is the meaning c&c in photography*

, *my teen photo collection*

, *teen sexy photo forum*


----------



## Stephen.C

EDIT:
I think that people throwing around all the slang for breasts has not helped it search wise.


----------



## Derrel

Bitter Jeweler said:


> More correctly:
> 
> Visitors found this page by searching for:.*teen tube*
> 
> , *what is the meaning c&c in photography*
> 
> , *my teen photo collection*
> 
> , *teen sexy photo forum*



And I'll bet the people looking for hot teen photos were kinda' disappointed to find 17 pages of back and forth and a battle of photography forum members bashing one another, bashing the OP's first teen photo shoot's results, or  defending a newbie poster's first teen shoot...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Petraio Prime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know why he and Bryce are here.
> 
> I never got a satisfactory answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most of your posts about other posters rather than the issues?
Click to expand...

 
You are part of the issue at hand.


----------



## Scatterbrained

"This is the thread that ne-ver ends...
it just goes on and on my friends...
some people...star-ted posting in it
not knowing what it was
and they will...keeeeeep on posting just be'cause
This is the thread that ne-ver ends..
it just goes on and on my friends. . . . "


----------



## Taylor510ce

Petraio Prime said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant shoot without taking your bag with you? I could lose both arms and I would still find away to play my Taylor. I guess you just dont have enough passion. If only you had the same amount of passion as you do for making up excuses. I find it hilarious that this entire forum has turned on you, and now you sit like a whiney coward whos bluff has been called. Really, you have been on this earth since prjor to 1965... I hadyou pegged at maybe 25. I think you are the Least-wise oldman I have ever met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you are going someplace to take photos that is more than a few feet from your car and you need most of your lenses, yes you need to take your bag with you.
Click to expand...


You mean that you didnt find anything to shoot that didnt require your entire bag of gear? Not one thing that resulted in atleast a halfway decent shot to back up your BS? You really should pack and plan better when shooting. Or maybe you just dont have an eye for photography. Dont worry lil fella, it will come to you, just keep at it.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know why he and Bryce are here.
> 
> I never got a satisfactory answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most of your posts about other posters rather than the issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are part of the issue at hand.
Click to expand...


Not at all. Some people think that no matter what, everyone should be encouraged. I don't accept that because I know better. From long experience. Some people should _not _be encouraged. That is not an offensive statement. A  five-foot six, 55 year old man who wants to try out for a pro basketball team (other than the Nets) should be discouraged.



It is a sort of online code, on photography boards at least, I think, that everyone wants to encourage others. Now don't get me wrong, passion and desire and motivation can carry you a long way, but there has to be some something underlying that.


----------



## Boomn4x4

Petraio Prime said:


> Not at all. Some people think that no matter what, everyone should be encouraged. I don't accept that because I know better. From long experience. Some people should _not _be encouraged. That is not an offensive statement. A  five-foot six, 55 year old man who wants to try out for a pro basketball team (other than the Nets) should be discouraged.



That may be to an extent true, however, I find it diffuclt to understand what it is exactly that gives you the right to be the one to do the discouraging?  I could very well walk around my office all day offering discouragment to pretty much every person in my building for one reason or another... but I believe there is some "real-world" code in which they refer to that as "being an asshole"


----------



## Stephen.C

Art is not like basketball. 
Im 16 and I know that that is a ridiculous comparison. 
Anyone can pick up a camera and *LEARN* Thats what you don't understand, people learn. 
You *DEVELOP* an eye for art, or how to take the *right* picture.
Everyone should be encouraged to pursue what they enjoy doing, because no matter what they are doing there is a chance to get better.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Petraio Prime said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are most of your posts about other posters rather than the issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are part of the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. Some people think that no matter what, everyone should be encouraged. I don't accept that because I know better. From long experience. Some people should _not _be encouraged. That is not an offensive statement. A  five-foot six, 55 year old man who wants to try out for a pro basketball team (other than the Nets) should be discouraged.
Click to expand...

 yeah, thats the same.:er: The quicker you can just admit to being a sackless coward, the quicker we can end this thread. You are never ever going to be taken seriously on here, so why even show up. Everytime you try to screw some poor newbie, one of us will be there to call you out for the coward that you are. The only reason why we all havent blocked you, if for that exact reason. Plus its KINDA like watching a car accident.


----------



## SageMark

What a thread. They have gained so much attention and publicity. I hope your client doesn't find this thread online, or worse her father. Lastly however, If this thread continues, can I be the first to name the twins?


----------



## Petraio Prime

Boomn4x4 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Some people think that no matter what, everyone should be encouraged. I don't accept that because I know better. From long experience. Some people should _not _be encouraged. That is not an offensive statement. A  five-foot six, 55 year old man who wants to try out for a pro basketball team (other than the Nets) should be discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may be to an extent true, however, I find it diffuclt to understand what it is exactly that gives you the right to be the one to do the discouraging?  I could very well walk around my office all day offering discouragment to pretty much every person in my building for one reason or another... but I believe in the "real world", they call that being an "asshole"
Click to expand...


My 47 years of experience in photography, both pro and amateur, and more than a decade in the retail photographic field. If there's anyone with a keener sense of what it takes to succeed, tell me.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Can't everyone just shut up?  The posts her remind me of the chit chat in the gym at P.E. when I was a freshman in high school.  Just shut the hell up unless you're actually responding to the OP.  :er:


----------



## Petraio Prime

Taylor510ce said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are part of the issue at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Some people think that no matter what, everyone should be encouraged. I don't accept that because I know better. From long experience. Some people should _not _be encouraged. That is not an offensive statement. A  five-foot six, 55 year old man who wants to try out for a pro basketball team (other than the Nets) should be discouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, thats the same.:er: The quicker you can just admit to being a sackless coward, the quicker we can end this thread. You are never ever going to be taken seriously on here, so why even show up. Everytime you try to screw some poor newbie, one of us will be there to call you out for the coward that you are. The only reason why we all havent blocked you, if for that exact reason. Plus its KINDA like watching a car accident.
Click to expand...


I have no interest in others' opinions of me here.

The OP may want to thank me for deflecting much of the negativity from her to me. Did you all notice how skillfully and subtly I did that?

There were posts early in the thread calling her photos 'dreadful'. They have stopped.


----------



## SageMark

_My 47 years of experience in photography, both pro and amateur, and more than a decade in the retail photographic field._ If there's anyone with a keener sense of what it takes to succeed, tell me.[/QUOTE]

I can immediately tell from your attitude you do not have what it takes to succeed. If you would come down from the mountain and explain your successes to me please. FYI, you just aged yourself greatly in the back patting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

SageMark said:


> If her dad knew the photographer showed the twins 2700 times online, I bet he wouldn't be pleased. I'm just sayin......


 



SageMark said:


> What a thread. They have gained so much attention and publicity. I hope your client doesn't find this thread online, or worse her father. Lastly however, If this thread continues, can I be the first to name the twins?


 
Uh, you haven't actually read the thread have you? :er:

Just sayin'.


----------



## Petraio Prime

SageMark said:


> _My 47 years of experience in photography, both pro and amateur, and more than a decade in the retail photographic field._ If there's anyone with a keener sense of what it takes to succeed, tell me.
> 
> I can immediately tell from your attitude you do not have what it takes to succeed. If you would come down from the mountain and explain your successes to me please. FYI, you just aged yourself greatly in the back patting.



I meant what it takes to succeed in general. I am not a pro anymore and don't have the wish to be one.


----------



## Taylor510ce

misstwinklytoes said:


> Can't everyone just shut up?  The posts her remind me of the chit chat in the gym at P.E. when I was a freshman in high school.  Just shut the hell up unless you're actually responding to the OP.  :er:



Cmon now, thats alittle rude. Noone told you to stick around. At this point, do you really think this thread is going to get back on coarse? That thread died about 16 pages ago. How would you feel if I told you to shut the hell up?:lmao:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

I'd feel it was well deserved if I threadjacked someone's original post like this.  It's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SageMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> If her dad knew the photographer showed the twins 2700 times online, I bet he wouldn't be pleased. I'm just sayin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SageMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a thread. They have gained so much attention and publicity. I hope your client doesn't find this thread online, or worse her father. Lastly however, If this thread continues, can I be the first to name the twins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, you haven't actually read the thread have you? :er:
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


They tried, but they only made it to chapter 10...:lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oooh! Now they are starting to turn on each other!


----------



## Petraio Prime

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oooh! Now they are starting to turn on each other!



Homburg trumps Fedora.


----------



## Taylor510ce

I didn't thread jack sh!t, I saw some disrespectful stuff going down and after being amused for a while, decided to add my opinion. I dont really have any serious ill will towards you,twinkle, just saying, a blanket statementof such harshness is unbecoming of you. You are supposed to be bitters rock in this storm. :lmao:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

LOL!  Dammit!  See what happens when I'm assertive Bitter?!  No one can do it like you... Just sayin'. 

Really though, I get called rude and people on this thread have accused the OP of child porn, have said that some people don't deserve encouragement, etc.  I tell people to get back on track or move to another thread and I'm rude.  Now _that _makes a ton of sense.  :er:


----------



## SageMark

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SageMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> If her dad knew the photographer showed the twins 2700 times online, I bet he wouldn't be pleased. I'm just sayin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SageMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a thread. They have gained so much attention and publicity. I hope your client doesn't find this thread online, or worse her father. Lastly however, If this thread continues, can I be the first to name the twins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, you haven't actually read the thread have you? :er:
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

 
Out of all the pages, your wood was best served. I'm just saying.....

It went from disturbing images, to hateful comments and bad attitudes. At this late in the thread, it really doesn't matter what is said.


----------



## Taylor510ce

Its not rude what you said, its how it was said. Just like if PP encouraged the OP ( going back on track ) to work on their photographic eye he wouldnt be the devil. But he essentially hinted that the OP is hopeless and should quit by the way he said it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Hinted?


----------



## Derrel

Why don't you active participants try and steer this ship back to the topic at hand? That is to say, three photos made of a busty teenager as a portrait subject, taken by an inexperienced photographer, who is apparently, the mother of the subject??? Can you get back to that? Oh, no,wait, as misstwinklytoes has mentioned, this thread has been totally hijacked!!!

I was shocked and surprised that so,so many people didn't "get" the whole "young maiden on the railroad tracks" homage, dating back to the early days of American movie-making...for that shot to really work right though, the "victim" is supposed to be tied up with ropes....Oops!!!!!!! That gets us into dangerous "bondage themes". (Adding yet another juicy search engine optimization word to this thread!! Hey Bitter, nice job on that post!).

As to the young lady's cleavage...she's amply endowed...in today's world we've got decolletage popping up (popping out?) all over the culture...moms, grandmas, high school girls, famous singers, actresses, they're ALL "bustin' out all over" these days...I think some people are just not used to the prevalence of low-cut blouses and sweaters that women and girls are wearing these days...it's sort of a cultural divide, like back in the late Victorian or Edwardian eras, when  just a glimpse of a woman's ankle in public was cause for social concern among the ladies, and the subject of cracker barrel discussion among the men folk...

It reminds me of the 1960's when people bitched and moaned about, "Hippie haircuts"...you know, the kind people like Ted Kennedy wore late in their life...a man's hair coming down to,gasp, almost his shirt collar in the back!!! The scandal!


----------



## Flash Harry

what was the question again? H


----------



## Taylor510ce

Well its been fun guys. I am officially gonna retire myself from this thread. I already gave advice to the OP, but will add this...dont let anyone keep you from pjrsuing any dream or passion. Even if you were terrible ( which you werent ) you could always be an abstract artist or something. We try ti give advice as best we can ( most of us ) but dont let any of us, including myself, deter you.


*taps out of the fight*


----------



## misstwinklytoes

As someone who's been well endowed since my 8th grade year I can honestly say the mother probably didn't even think about her kids boobs poking out.  You practically have to have on a turtle neck if you don't want some cleavage showing.  

I think the OP shows a lot of potential and clearly has a passion for photography.  To not encourage her and offer (useful) advice she has asked for would be asinine. 

I really hope you all haven't pushed her on to some other forum where she won't be harassed.


----------



## Bryce

:violin:19 pages of blah blah blah fighting. Now everyone has stooped to my level:violin:


----------



## er111a

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ooooooh...you should always post in er111a's threads then.


how did I know my name would pop up haha this is a funny read and I am only on page 11 you people make me laugh


----------



## Bryce

These people have done to each other what they have accused me of doing and I have a few comments comapared to the never ending ranting by these people. From now on when you see someone acting crazy on here just say hey stop being such a bryce. You are all a bunch of bryces.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Taylor510ce said:


> you could always be an abstract artist or something.


So now you want to belittle a whole genre of art? Yeah, being a succesful abstract artist is much easier than portraiture. Any idiot can do it.


----------



## Bryce

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could always be an abstract artist or something.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you want to belittle a whole genre of art? Yeah, being a succesful abstract artist is much easier than portraiture. Any idiot can do it.
Click to expand...

Don't you mean any bryce can do it.


----------



## LCARSx32

Phew!  Made it.  Man, what a ride.  



Derrel said:


> Why don't you active participants try and steer this ship back to the topic at hand?



Lets do that.



Derrel said:


> I was shocked and surprised that so,so many people didn't "get" the whole "young maiden on the railroad tracks" homage, dating back to the early days of American movie-making...for that shot to really work right though, the "victim" is supposed to be tied up with ropes....



Plus, the caboose is behind her.  Meaning the train has already passed.  Worst villain evar! lol.

#1 I agree that this shot should either be all color or black and white.  

#2:  Try not to cut off limbs. The rest has been beaten to death, so I won't say it again.

#3: I would either use a really high f/# to bring the boards into focus as well, or have her step a few feet forward so it's significantly blurred.  This "sorta blurred" is very distracting.

These are a good start.  Your poses show that you are thinking your photos out and have creativity.  You just need to read up on composition.  I look forward to seeing more of your shots.


----------



## Petraio Prime

LCARSx32 said:


> Phew!  Made it.  Man, what a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you active participants try and steer this ship back to the topic at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked and surprised that so,so many people didn't "get" the whole "young maiden on the railroad tracks" homage, dating back to the early days of American movie-making...for that shot to really work right though, the "victim" is supposed to be tied up with ropes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus, the caboose is behind her.  Meaning the train has already passed.  Worst villain evar! lol.
> 
> #1 I agree that this shot should either be all color or black and white.
> 
> #2:  Try not to cut off limbs. The rest has been beaten to death, so I won't say it again.
> 
> #3: I would either use a really high f/# to bring the boards into focus as well, or have her step a few feet forward so it's significantly blurred.  This "sorta blurred" is very distracting.
> 
> These are a good start.  Your poses show that you are thinking your photos out and have creativity.  You just need to read up on composition.  I look forward to seeing more of your shots.
Click to expand...


The OP needs to have a completely different way of seeing.


----------



## LCARSx32

Petraio Prime said:


> LCARSx32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  Made it.  Man, what a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you active participants try and steer this ship back to the topic at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked and surprised that so,so many people didn't "get" the whole "young maiden on the railroad tracks" homage, dating back to the early days of American movie-making...for that shot to really work right though, the "victim" is supposed to be tied up with ropes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus, the caboose is behind her.  Meaning the train has already passed.  Worst villain evar! lol.
> 
> #1 I agree that this shot should either be all color or black and white.
> 
> #2:  Try not to cut off limbs. The rest has been beaten to death, so I won't say it again.
> 
> #3: I would either use a really high f/# to bring the boards into focus as well, or have her step a few feet forward so it's significantly blurred.  This "sorta blurred" is very distracting.
> 
> These are a good start.  Your poses show that you are thinking your photos out and have creativity.  You just need to read up on composition.  I look forward to seeing more of your shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP needs to have a completely different way of seeing.
Click to expand...


Why?  What's wrong with the way she's seeing in #2 or #3?  Yes, they have some issues, but if those issues were fixed, they'd be perfectly fine portrait shots.  Tell me.  I'd like to know.


----------



## err_ok

Petraio Prime said:


> LCARSx32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  Made it.  Man, what a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you active participants try and steer this ship back to the topic at hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked and surprised that so,so many people didn't "get" the whole "young maiden on the railroad tracks" homage, dating back to the early days of American movie-making...for that shot to really work right though, the "victim" is supposed to be tied up with ropes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus, the caboose is behind her.  Meaning the train has already passed.  Worst villain evar! lol.
> 
> #1 I agree that this shot should either be all color or black and white.
> 
> #2:  Try not to cut off limbs. The rest has been beaten to death, so I won't say it again.
> 
> #3: I would either use a really high f/# to bring the boards into focus as well, or have her step a few feet forward so it's significantly blurred.  This "sorta blurred" is very distracting.
> 
> These are a good start.  Your poses show that you are thinking your photos out and have creativity.  You just need to read up on composition.  I look forward to seeing more of your shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP needs to have a completely different way of seeing.
Click to expand...


You need to be banned.... Or just leave


----------



## mrpink

This thread....



Bryce said:


> Dreadful







p!nK


----------



## Petraio Prime

LCARSx32 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCARSx32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!  Made it.  Man, what a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the caboose is behind her.  Meaning the train has already passed.  Worst villain evar! lol.
> 
> #1 I agree that this shot should either be all color or black and white.
> 
> #2:  Try not to cut off limbs. The rest has been beaten to death, so I won't say it again.
> 
> #3: I would either use a really high f/# to bring the boards into focus as well, or have her step a few feet forward so it's significantly blurred.  This "sorta blurred" is very distracting.
> 
> These are a good start.  Your poses show that you are thinking your photos out and have creativity.  You just need to read up on composition.  I look forward to seeing more of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP needs to have a completely different way of seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with the way she's seeing in #2 or #3?  Yes, they have some issues, but if those issues were fixed, they'd be perfectly fine portrait shots.  Tell me.  I'd like to know.
Click to expand...


No, they would not. What's 'wrong' with them goes beyond mere mistakes.


----------

